# JANIKvonD's 20week BULK COMP......who fancies it?



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

starting a 20week bulk comp, starting *01/11/13*.....that's NOVEMBER...so a fair bit away yet.

this thread is just to set the founds, gather numbers & serve as a new banter spot for the build up to the comp.

best transformation wins....there will NOT be catagories for non-assisted/assisted/leanest bulk/most weight gained..or any other p!sh u can think of to seperate yourselves from the pack....it's BEST BULK transformation. there will be judges... think it'll be @Keeks @Pscarb @Zara-Leoni @Milky if there willing.

anyway...like i said this is just for gathering interest etc.

I want trusted well known members (preferibly with journals) to be taking part...that way...no funny business  MIGHT be prizes...we'll see, but its really just a bit of banter (altho we'll be taking the comp seriously)....should be a laugh regardless 

ill update this with the members who are taking part (ill be more flexible with numbers in this comp as a lot of members felt hard done by...prob looking about 20'ish ppl tho...we'll see).

ALSO..full pics with certain poses WILL be required...so you're camera shy...this isnt for u tbh. but the judges are pretty good at excluding u from judging if the pics are crap...so im not greatly fussed tbh lol.



Pscarb said:


> i will judge no problem, i will repeat what i said in the previous comp about pictures.....
> 
> 4 pictures from start to finish are needed (including all phases in between as per the rules) for each participant, these must be full length.
> 
> these pictures must be in the same pose, the same lighting etc would be better as well as the judges cannot judge what they cannot see.


crack on amigos! this is gunna be goooood.

participants (set in stone)

@JANIKvonD @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Seeing as I am bulking anyway, might as well join in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i would of but i started bulking 5 weeks ago  lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

count me in, need some inspiration from somewhere, and looking to bulk up round end oct / nov...although I doubt im a trusted member, you'll just have to bend the rules for me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i would of but i started bulking 5 weeks ago  lol


Ya can still join in mate, I am just continuing my bulk from before the 10 week challenge :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

barsnack said:


> count me in, need some inspiration from somewhere, and looking to bulk up round end oct / nov...although I doubt im a trusted member, you'll just have to bend the rules for me


just for u babe 

mind you'll need to post pics!...that rearview of a dwarf aint gonna cut it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Ya can still join in mate, I am just continuing my bulk from before the 10 week challenge :lol:


im quite competitive so by the time november comes around not sure how much bulking id have left in me haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i would of but i started bulking 5 weeks ago  lol


im hard cutting rite upto the 1st nov


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im hard cutting rite upto the 1st nov


haha ready for maximum rebound bulkage


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just for u babe
> 
> mind you'll need to post pics!...that rearview of a dwarf aint gonna cut it


lol, yeah will take a lot of pictures...just no keeping them in your wallet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha ready for maximum rebound bulkage


hopefully mate, but knowing me...il start bulking next week


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Fvck it I'm up for it!

I'm back away at work from Sunday and gonna try and cut up and drop down to around 240 from 255 ish by the end of oct (should be easy as i get fvck all food and no gym 90% of the time whilst working)and then ill be ready to bulk. I was gonna wait till around jan but may aswell get in on this if its ok with you guys?

I know I don't have a journal but I've been here a while


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Fvck it I'm up for it!
> 
> I'm back away at work from Sunday and gonna try and cut up and drop down to around 240 from 255 ish by the end of oct (should be easy as i get fvck all food and no gym 90% of the time whilst working)and then ill be ready to bulk. I was gonna wait till around jan but may aswell get in on this if its ok with you guys?
> 
> I know I don't have a journal but I've been here a while


yeh mate, you're in.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in  First cycle starts at the beginning of October so should be able to add a decent amount of mass at the start anyway lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I'm in  First cycle starts at the beginning of October so should be able to add a decent amount of mass at the start anyway lol


in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im saying "only trusted members".....ill be making all u cvnts hold a paper on opening pics anyway


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, count me in for being a judge!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yep, count me in for being a judge!


is that fair if we're sleeping under the same roof?.......yes it is


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that fair if we're sleeping under the same roof?.......yes it is


 :lol: As long as you keep the cream cakes coming, it's fair!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Count me in, should be perfect timing after my current cut...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

It would be good if people can post a link to their current journal as well. Mine is http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/238833-perma-bulk.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Im on this ting!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Count me in, should be perfect timing after my current cut...


in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> It would be good if people can post a link to their current journal as well. Mine is http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/238833-perma-bulk.html


ur just a wee hoor are yi


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur just a wee hoor are yi


Too damn right, but I also subscribe to the journals of everyone involved in the comps so I can easily keep up with what is going on!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Count me in, got a journal called Under an Influence but can link from tapatalk.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

small for now said:


> Count me in, got a journal called Under an Influence but can link from tapatalk.


in. how long u been training with jim?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

small for now said:


> Count me in, got a journal called Under an Influence but can link from tapatalk.


Here you go http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229044-under-influence.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I will be back off holiday by then with decent wifi so yeah would love to help judge if you want me too :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> I will be back off holiday by then with decent wifi so yeah would love to help judge if you want me too :thumbup1:


deffo want u to judge mate, cheers!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> in. how long u been training with jim?


9weeks now, down 3 stone so im happy but im still a fatty.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Got 80ml of testolic prop and 1000 anabol upstairs that I've been saving for a rainy day so you can bet your @rse that'll be getting banged in for this! I wanna hit 260 ish in good nick.

I'm actually excited about this how sad is that haha!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Enough room for 1 more?, could be up for this :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

small for now said:


> 9weeks now, down 3 stone so im happy but im still a fatty.


fuk, cant gripe at that mate! brilliant work.



TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Got 80ml of testolic prop and 1000 anabol upstairs that I've been saving for a rainy day so you can bet your @rse that'll be getting banged in for this! I wanna hit 260 ish in good nick.
> 
> I'm actually excited about this how sad is that haha!


lol, im doing 12 week mega bulk...followed by 12 week recomp (so ill be on week 6 of recomp when it ends lol).

week 1-12...900mg test, 600mg deca

week 12-24....2ml EOD of a rip blend

weeks 1-4/8-12/16-20......60-100mg Dbol ED

should be nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> Enough room for 1 more?, could be up for this :thumbup1:


yeh bud, need deffo's tho


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

IN....

I'm all over this like a tramp over chips


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:



> starting a 20week bulk comp, starting *01/11/13*.....that's NOVEMBER...so a fair bit away yet.
> 
> this thread is just to set the founds, gather numbers & serve as a new banter spot for the build up to the comp.
> 
> ...


i will judge no problem, i will repeat what i said in the previous comp about pictures.....

4 pictures from start to finish are needed (including all phases in between as per the rules) for each participant, these must be full length.

these pictures must be in the same pose, the same lighting etc would be better as well as the judges cannot judge what they cannot see.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> IN....
> 
> I'm all over this like a tramp over chips


in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i will judge no problem, i will repeat what i said in the previous comp about pictures.....
> 
> 4 pictures from start to finish are needed (including all phases in between as per the rules) for each participant, these must be full length.
> 
> these pictures must be in the same pose, the same lighting etc would be better as well as the judges cannot judge what they cannot see.


ill stick this quote in the OP....cheers bud


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i will judge no problem, i will repeat what i said in the previous comp about pictures.....
> 
> 4 pictures from start to finish are needed (including all phases in between as per the rules) for each participant, these must be full length.
> 
> these pictures must be in the same pose, the same lighting etc would be better as well as the judges cannot judge what they cannot see.


Ill say right now I'll get pictures up at the start and the end no problem (with paper etc.) but I may not be able to provide pics and updates etc. all the way through like the rest of you with work commitments and being away but ill do my best most definitely


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely up for this!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Definitely up for this!


so u want in?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> so u want in?


Yes I'll be a month in with con then so bring it on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ill say right now I'll get pictures up at the start and the end no problem (with paper etc.) but I may not be able to provide pics and updates etc. all the way through like the rest of you with work commitments and being away but ill do my best most definitely


because of this then there must be a rule for either pictures just at the start and end or start, middle and end, to be honest the participants are being judged on the transformation from start to finish so this is what needs to be shown i see no reason for the in between ones......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> because of this then there must be a rule for either pictures just at the start and end or start, middle and end, to be honest the participants are being judged on the transformation from start to finish so this is what needs to be shown i see no reason for the in between ones......


I think start and finish only makes sense and easier for judges. If people want to splash a few pics up in here along the way just for themselves then that's fine


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> because of this then there must be a rule for either pictures just at the start and end or start, middle and end, to be honest the participants are being judged on the transformation from start to finish so this is what needs to be shown i see no reason for the in between ones......


So just start pics with paper and then ends pics, no inbetween ones?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I think start and finish only makes sense and easier for judges. If people want to splash a few pics up in here along the way just for themselves then that's fine





Big Ste said:


> So just start pics with paper and then ends pics, no inbetween ones?!


yeh im happy with that tbh....fukin nightmare as it is trying to get everyone to post pics on time (ben *cough*).

feel free to pic whore at you're leasure tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You know I'm in you fat cvnt


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to get involved if there is still room !


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What should the 4 poses be?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh im happy with that tbh....fukin nightmare as it is trying to get everyone to post pics on time (ben *cough*).
> 
> feel free to pic whore at you're leasure tho


Sweeeeeetttt. That'll do me then. Start and end


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just noticed I'm now a gold member, woooo :w00t: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What should the 4 poses be?


Most muscular

Most muscular

Most muscular

Most muscular


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just start and finish pics needed I reckon, should be easier to see some wow results


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You know I'm in you fat cvnt


forgot about u :whistling:



Bad Alan said:


> I'd like to get involved if there is still room !


welcome aboard dude


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not joining in but will be interesting to watch.

People going to post diets?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Im 100% in  and i will be logging my MOvember progress in the first month aswell.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> I'm not joining in but will be interesting to watch.
> 
> People going to post diets?


i post my diet daily...altho it usually all goes to fuk my meal 2 :lol:

ppl should treat this as a joint journo....training...gear..banter...diet....pics of wifes.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Most muscular
> 
> Most muscular
> 
> ...


most muscular

rear lat spread

side tricep

legs

is prob what ill do...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Im 100% in  and i will be logging my MOvember progress in the first month aswell.


quality...might join ya


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> most muscular
> 
> rear lat spread
> 
> ...


I reckon


 Front Double Biceps

 Front Lat Spread

 Side Chest

 Back Double Biceps

 Back Lat Spread

 Side Triceps

 Legs


As that covers everything, @Pscarb what do you think?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I come in @JANIKvonDee


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm excited for this, gonna be a lot of fit bodies to look at. Can I be a mascot or a cheerleader?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> quality...might join ya


Its for charity so more the merrier. Think of the banter and p155 taking that would occur if everyone grew (tried growing) a tash.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Its for charity so more the merrier. Think of the banter and p155 taking that would occur if everyone grew (tried growing) a tash.


Lol fvck that. I could be talked in to a full beard though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> What should the 4 poses be?


to be fair it does not matter as some poses will benefit some over others, the point is to do the same poses at the start and the end and full length ones, in the last compe many did not do this or did so many it was hard to track......

so in my opinion it should be 4 full length poses (this means with legs on show) taken say in the kitchen at both the start and at the end....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Its for charity so more the merrier. Think of the banter and p155 taking that would occur if everyone grew (tried growing) a tash.


I may rock my handlebar tash like last year, you going for something exotic or just standard top lip?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> I reckon
> 
> 
> Front Double Biceps
> ...


to much, plus some do not know how to pose these poses, just four poses that includes the front and back is fine


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I reckon
> 
> 
> Front Double Biceps
> ...


only 4 poses mate.



 ash1981 said:


> Can I come in @JANIKvonDee


yeh buddy



tamara said:


> I'm excited for this, gonna be a lot of fit bodies to look at. Can I be a mascot or a cheerleader?


deffo....get thum oot


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


> I'm not joining in but will be interesting to watch.
> 
> People going to post diets?


Yeah man diets deffo need to be posted IMO. And training routines whenever possible.

My diets terrible but I'm happy to post it lol. It's gonna be all out weight and size gain for 12 weeks as I expect to lose a lot of weight at work and then eights weeks more structured recomp style dieting to finish off and take home the victory!

Only got enough juice for 12 weeks though, mmmmmm, looks like ill be paying a visit to the pharmacy whilst away


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> only 4 poses mate.
> 
> yeh buddy
> 
> deffo....get thum oot


My Pom Pom's? I think @[email protected] would like to be a cheer leader too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tamara said:


> My Pom Pom's? I think @[email protected] would like to be a cheer leader too


im sure she will be


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah man diets deffo need to be posted IMO. And training routines whenever possible.
> 
> My diets terrible but I'm happy to post it lol. It's gonna be all out weight and size gain for 12 weeks as I expect to lose a lot of weight at work and then eights weeks more structured recomp style dieting to finish off and take home the victory!
> 
> Only got enough juice for 12 weeks though, mmmmmm, looks like ill be paying a visit to the pharmacy whilst away


Your diet will be pizza's and b&j


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 134755


That is roughly my diet, along with random shakes and will also be having LOADS of pancakes as have just ordered 6 bags from TPW


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> starting a 20week bulk comp, starting *01/11/13*.....that's NOVEMBER...so a fair bit away yet.
> 
> this thread is just to set the founds, gather numbers & serve as a new banter spot for the build up to the comp.
> 
> ...


November is right around when I'll be getting back on track and taking back all my gains I've lost mate, definitely count me in for this.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> November is right around when I'll be getting back on track and taking back all my gains I've lost mate, definitely count me in for this.


done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> November is right around when I'll be getting back on track and taking back all my gains I've lost mate, definitely count me in for this.


& what fukin gains? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> & what fukin gains? :lol:


Fvck you :lol: I was actually starting to get to a place I was happy then fvcked it all up with Australia 

Can't wait to get back on track and get back in the gym!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 134755
> 
> 
> That is roughly my diet, along with random shakes and will also be having LOADS of pancakes as have just ordered 6 bags from TPW


opened it....first thing my eyes zoned on was 'quorn mince'....closed it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck you :lol: I was actually starting to get to a place I was happy then fvcked it all up with Australia
> 
> Can't wait to get back on track and get back in the gym!


 :lol: u still in aus?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: u still in aus?


Nope! Didn't work out, got messed around on a job so no money = back to the UK.... not too gutted about it tbh, was a nice place but nothing I can't live without!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> opened it....first thing my eyes zoned on was 'quorn mince'....closed it


Tis just the evening meal with wifey. Have been eating it for 5 years now, so have pretty much got used to it and might even admit to liking it under certain circumstances! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ill probably be doing this natty (probably)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill probably be doing this natty (probably)


Oh PEDs, forgot to mention that.

I will of course be on cycle, thinking a standard 800mg test/week, with either deca or tren in there. Had bad experiences with tren before but willing to give it another try see if it agrees with me more this time around.

Also will be using GH and slin assuming I have the funds, and @jjcooper helped me put together an amazing bulking diet before which got me great gains - so I'll be sticking to a solid diet and tracking it daily.

Lots of research to do on GH and slin first ofc, will only be doing it safely and if the benefits don't outweigh the cost/risk I'll just stay 100% clear of it....

But if you're gonna bulk, might aswell go all out eh :whistling:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk, cant gripe at that mate! brilliant work.
> 
> lol, im doing 12 week mega bulk...followed by 12 week recomp (so ill be on week 6 of recomp when it ends lol).
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, begining of 9week today and it hasnt been easy!

Im nattty in term of anabolica but used clen once and will be goinf fulll natty for the bulk.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd be up for this if it wasn't for the required pics :lol: Plus I've been trying to bulk since I was like 1 years old. TRYING.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Your diet will be pizza's and b&j


True, for the first twelve weeks it will be, loads of cals and 400-500g of protein, but then ill drop the dbol and add var or winny and then try and follow a standard bodybuilding diet and actually do CV to drop water and fat etc.

This method has worked in the past for me so ill stick to it for this. I don't gain much fat anyway, especially when on cycle and this will be the first one in 10 months so I expect good results


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll be up for this. It's about time I posted my **** physique up and I was planning on adding some mass November time.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'd be up for this if it wasn't for the required pics :lol: Plus I've been trying to bulk since I was like 1 years old. TRYING.


Why can't you stick the required pictures up? If every guy on here is bulking and they are going to be posting their daily diets, diets that they know will give them the most significant gains, if you copy every thing they eat you are bound to put on some size. If you don't then you've just got a worm the size of a tremor living in your intestines.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I see the usual slavering c.unts are in here 

Have a good bulk ya fat fooks!!

Few tips;

Eat more than @JANIKvonD

Eat cleaner than @JANIKvonD

Jab more gear than @JANIKvonD

Train more than @JANIKvonD

Oh, then eat more than @JANIKvonD

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S @JANIKvonD you should also do the McDonald's burger challenge in here :beer:

P.P.S I like to mention you @JANIKvonD 

P.P.P.S @Ginger Ben ........ I love you :wub:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I see the usual slavering c.unts are in here
> 
> Have a good bulk ya fat fooks!!
> 
> ...


What is this mcdonalds burger challenge you speak of? I do enjoy a mcdonalds burger :thumbup1:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> I may rock my handlebar tash like last year, you going for something exotic or just standard top lip?


Large handlebar tash. Something i can stroke while pricing up jobs for customers.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> True, for the first twelve weeks it will be, loads of cals and 400-500g of protein, but then ill drop the dbol and add var or winny and then try and follow a standard bodybuilding diet and actually do CV to drop water and fat etc.
> 
> This method has worked in the past for me so ill stick to it for this. I don't gain much fat anyway, especially when on cycle and this will be the first one in 10 months so I expect good results


you're entire game plan is damn near exactly the same as mine. should eb interesting  personally i pile fat on easy as hell!....but melt it off quickly too.

dis gun'b gooooood


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I see the usual* slavering c.unts *are in here
> 
> Have a good bulk ya fat fooks!!
> 
> ...


you're starting to sound like me too ya cvnt :lol:

ROB....get involved!!!!!!!!! or u will NEVER live it down.

im loving the food challange idea tho


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well, I didn't do the last challenge....and as I just put on nearly half a stone...I think I've entered and won it already...

Cheekypants...please send me my prize immediately....in gummi bears...unlicked and DON'T take out all the red and purple ones before you send them thank you...

or...or....doesn't it work that way? cough...just asking thazzall.....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> well, I didn't do the last challenge....and as I just put on nearly half a stone...I think I've entered and won it already...
> 
> Cheekypants...please send me my prize immediately....in gummi bears...unlicked and DON'T take out all the red and purple ones before you send them thank you...
> 
> or...or....doesn't it work that way? cough...just asking thazzall.....


You gonna be a cheerleader?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck everybody who takes part in Jan's new challenge. I followed the last one and found it entertaining, gruelling and inspirational. All the best guys!
View attachment 134757


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> You gonna be a cheerleader?


yes I am! and I maaayyyyyeeeeee even do a cheerleader vid speshially for the occasion......mebbe......snicker snicker......:no: :laugh: tempted though....in my bumble bee outfit....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> well, I didn't do the last challenge....and as I just put on nearly half a stone...I think I've entered and won it already...
> 
> Cheekypants...please send me my prize immediately....in gummi bears...unlicked and DON'T take out all the red and purple ones before you send them thank you...
> 
> or...or....doesn't it work that way? cough...just asking thazzall.....


 :lol: good to cya back fwubsy :thumbup1: ill send ya gummy bears....un-licked....but maybe dipped :whistling:

have u heard that gummy bear song?...my kids are addicted to it....video freaks me out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> Why can't you stick the required pictures up? If every guy on here is bulking and they are going to be posting their daily diets, diets that they know will give them the most significant gains, if you copy every thing they eat you are bound to put on some size. If you don't then you've just got a worm the size of a tremor living in your intestines.


I will try and follow the diet anyway from the sideline.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I will try and follow the diet anyway from the sideline.


Stop being a pansy and get in on it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> starting a 20week bulk comp, starting *01/11/13*.....that's NOVEMBER...so a fair bit away yet.
> 
> this thread is just to set the founds, gather numbers & serve as a new banter spot for the build up to the comp.
> 
> ...


Count me in ya wee jock bawbag


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

feckin hell yeh can't wait for this, gonna be good fun, plenty of food, plenty of gear, and plenty hard a$$ training


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope there's going to be a separate prize/section for natties as I read what happened last time when someone didn't win. :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

All over this, can't wait for it now tbh. Even stopped smoking today


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

separate comp for nattys would be better- so when they get there asses kicked they dont greet like bairns with a skelped a$$


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

husky said:


> separate comp for nattys would be better- so when they get there asses kicked they dont greet like bairns with a skelped a$$


Fvck that! I know I'm not gonna make the same gains as you guys, but it'll probably help kick my a$$ into gear trying to keep up!


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

im up for it. could do with a push


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm gonna be bulking lee priest style...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> All over this, can't wait for it now tbh. Even stopped smoking today


Smoking cock that is


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I'm gonna be bulking lee priest style...


You going to change your hair colour too mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Smoking cock that is


Don't be silly mate!

Never giving that up :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'm gonna be bulking lee priest style...


Blimming Eck....not sure about either of those....lol...mebbe you should urrrrmmmm...not? Would seem like a backward step for you? Or do you mean bulk up the muscle so tat when the fat comes off you look muscly and bigger, errmm...urrrmmm...durrrrr..hummm...

Okay, forget I said anything...I think I'm confuddling myself.....lol.....

Move along now guys...nothing to see here.....move along.......confusion is my natural state....don't call for the men in white coats....been done, don't work.....methinks electrical therapy?....:laugh:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Do love a joint journal! Can't wait to get started 

Just to give everyone a bit of a head start, coz I'm nice like that, I will be natty from October - January before my next cycle starts, so if by any chance I lose, this will be the reason why :rolleye:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't wait for this now, excuse to get fat :whistling:

Going to be hard for me to maintain till November though as I finish my cut end of this week!

So comp running from 1st November to 31st march?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't be silly mate!
> 
> Never giving that up :lol:


A man after my own heart :wub: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Do love a joint journal! Can't wait to get started
> 
> Just to give everyone a bit of a head start, coz I'm nice like that, *I will be natty from* October - January before my next cycle starts, so if by any chance I lose, this will be the reason why :rolleye:


 :nono:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *Do love a joint * Can't wait to get started
> 
> , so if by any chance I lose, this will be the reason why :rolleye:


Bloopin 'Eck! Your a bit bold ain't ya? :laugh:

:innocent:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Bloopin 'Eck! Your a bit bold ain't ya? :laugh:
> 
> :innocent:


ya mon


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> :nono:


as great as it is matey, no b+c for me

just yet :innocent:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> as great as it is matey, no b+c for me
> 
> just yet :innocent:


Haha you ain't natty any more mate, you're one of us now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

All going as expected in here ya bunch o slavering erse holes.

Just done my first chest n delt sesh in 2 week... It hurt.

Dips-

Bw x 20

+15kg x 15

Dropset

+30kg x 15

bw x failure

Slight decline bb press-

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

Dropset

100kg x 16

60kg x failure

DB side laterals-

15kg a side x 12

15 kg x 12

15kg x failure

Cable flys-

5plates a side x 15

7plates x 15

11plates x 8

A 3way superset..

Front plate raises-

X 15

X. 15

X 12

X 10

Tri pushdowns-

4sets 3/4stack x failure

Rope crunches-

4 sets 60kg x 10

No rest inbetween

Done. Lovely sesh to break myself back in..very little rests , very intense.

Shoulders were killing tho


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> My Pom Pom's? I think @[email protected] would like to be a cheer leader too


I wasn't a very good cheerleader last time. I'll try harder this time :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm fckjng in on this bad boy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Missed the other competition finishing and it's closed now. So just a quick congratulations to @bigmitch69 and all the other transformers. You all look fabulous! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Id be up for this


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Right, had a bit of an abbreviated session this evening as only had 15 minutes before picking wifey up from the station. Went for a quick chest and shoulder session:

Superset x2 - all for 10 reps

Incline DB Pullovers

Incline DB Flys

DB Side raises

Incline DB Press

Seems like a bit of a small sesh but was suitably tired out after it, I think I am now getting the hang of isolating my chest better. Might see if I can get time to bench properly tomorrow.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well @JANIKvonD - am I in or what?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Do love a joint journal! Can't wait to get started
> 
> Just to give everyone a bit of a head start, coz I'm nice like that, I will be natty from October - January before my next cycle starts, so if by any chance I lose, this will be the reason why :rolleye:


Unless you jump back on before ey :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bit of food porn for you lot, getting the hang of this food prep malarky!

Lean diced beef, basmati rice and spinach, if that **** was good enough for Popeye, its good enough for me 

View attachment 134789


Only thing I bloody hate is the washing up haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Unless you jump back on before ey :whistling:


Haha, less of that you...its enough I have @Leeds89 trying to tempt me without u joining in haha :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Haha, less of that you...its enough I have @Leeds89 trying to tempt me without u joining in haha :lol:


lol in all fairness natural aint that bad :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> lol in all fairness natural aint that bad :whistling:


Agreed. Even though im not sure if your serious. It's definitely easier than the constant balancing act cycling can be. Since I've not taken anything for ten months granted the first 6 months were sh1te as I had a hard recovery but since I've recovered I'm quite enjoying training and being natty.

I'm still gonna get on cycle for this though. I've waited long enough! :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Agreed. Even though im not sure if your serious. It's definitely easier than the constant balancing act cycling can be. Since I've not taken anything for ten months granted the first 6 months were sh1te as I had a hard recovery but since I've recovered I'm quite enjoying training and being natty.
> 
> I'm still gonna get on cycle for this though. I've waited long enough! :beer:


Great commitment mate and in fairness I was just jesting. Natural is fine. I don't need a crutch to train lol.

Although gear is nice a crutch haha.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Great commitment mate and in fairness I was just jesting. Natural is fine. I don't need a crutch to train lol.
> 
> Although gear is nice a crutch haha.


Cheers mate. I was tempted to jump back on at times but I wanted to make sure I was capable of making a full recovery. Got blood test results 2 weeks ago and was happy so fvck it I'm back on it!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@The L Man GET IN ON THIS U FUKN FGTTTTTT



srs
​


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigbob33 said:


> Id be up for this


u want in?



billly9 said:


> Well @JANIKvonD - am I in or what?


yes mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning sheggers, totally fuked today...p!sh sleep & woke up to cramp in the calf about 3 times. Shoulders are like jelly & my nob ain't working rite again pmsl.

Today ( rest day)-

10am, 2 tuna 1 jacket spud

12.30- 1/2 pack micro rice, 250g chicken spoon of PB

3.30- 1/2 pack micro rice, 250g chicken, spoon of PB

6pm- 4 egg omelette

9pm- tub of quark with banana flavdrops. Some cashews

Gonna do 40min on the X trainer tonight


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning sheggers, totally fuked today...p!sh sleep & woke up to cramp in the calf about 3 times. Shoulders are like jelly & my nob ain't working rite again pmsl.
> 
> Today ( rest day)-
> 
> ...


I've had about 5 hours of sh1tty sleep so don't feel great either mate. On the plus side though this means I've woken up in time to go mcdonalds for breakfast :thumb:

What you mean your nob isn't working again?!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Trained chest at 6am with 3k run after :thumb: (i'm cutting for 8 weeks pre comp)

7am - 50g whey 50g oats 20g leucine

10am - 200g mince, 100g spuds, carrots, onions, garlic

2pm - 150g chicken, 50g couscous, chillis

6pm - 50g whey, 50g PB

9pm - 200g mince, carrots, onions, garlic

How boring...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u want in?


yes mate! Could use the motivation


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning sheggers, totally fuked today...p!sh sleep & woke up to cramp in the calf about 3 times. Shoulders are like jelly & my nob ain't working rite again pmsl.
> 
> Today ( rest day)-
> 
> ...


No McDonald's or kebabs? mg:

Calf cramps are horrible!! Are you drinking enough?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I've had about 5 hours of sh1tty sleep so don't feel great either mate. On the plus side though this means I've woken up in time to go mcdonalds for breakfast :thumb:
> 
> What you mean your nob isn't working again?!


when i stopped TNTDEPOT450 a few month ago & switched to test only...my nob stopped working & i lost my sex drive!...lasted about 2 weeks then i was a beast again lol. this time....i've just dropped finished a trenA/test cycle & dropped to .75ml test (225mg'ish) a week...but not pinned in 2 weeks *&* im on day 6 of a letro blast lol. so the boaby aint upto his usual antics.....still horny....but just cant keep it up for any decent length of time the past couple days.

but i knew i was gonna go threw this


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No McDonald's or kebabs? mg:
> 
> Calf cramps are horrible!! Are you drinking enough?


 :lol: it's only 10am Jo.....still plenty time for things to go t!ts up :thumbup1:

na i was deffo down on the fluids yesterday....will flush the system today  cheers



bigbob33 said:


> yes mate! Could use the motivation


in mate


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> when i stopped TNTDEPOT450 a few month ago & switched to test only...my nob stopped working & i lost my sex drive!...lasted about 2 weeks then i was a beast again lol. this time....i've just dropped finished a trenA/test cycle & dropped to .75ml test (225mg'ish) a week...but not pinned in 2 weeks *&* im on day 6 of a letro blast lol. so the boaby aint upto his usual antics.....still horny....but just cant keep it up for any decent length of time the past couple days.
> 
> but i knew i was gonna go threw this


Well it sounds like you know what's causing it so it should be an easy fix when you drop the letro. I take it you've got gyno lumps or something mate?


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> (i'm cutting for 8 weeks pre comp)
> 
> How boring...


I'm planning on doing the same. Day off work today, was at the gym for Push day. All good, even did 25 mins cardio PWO. Then I had 20 Chicken Bite Nugget thingys, a Greggs Sausage Roll and I'm now chomping into a chicken biryani :lol:

8 Week cut is looking good so far :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Well it sounds like you know what's causing it so it should be an easy fix when you drop the letro. I take it you've got gyno lumps or something mate?


yeh got 1 on the right side...was getting a bit outa hand, letro is destroying it nicely...but gonna run a low dose for the next 5 weeks, should be WELL under control by then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

billly9 said:


> I'm planning on doing the same. Day off work today, was at the gym for Push day. All good, even did 25 mins cardio PWO. Then I had 20 Chicken Bite Nugget thingys, a Greggs Sausage Roll and I'm now chomping into a chicken biryani :lol:
> 
> 8 Week cut is looking good so far :whistling:


pmsl...u cut like me mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

btw...this is a congragating spot for the build up to the comp, feel free to stick journal entrys...diet, treining etc in here


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> btw...this is a congragating spot for the build up to the comp, feel free to stick journal entrys...diet, treining etc in here


And food porn??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> when i stopped TNTDEPOT450 a few month ago & switched to test only...my nob stopped working & i lost my sex drive!...lasted about 2 weeks then i was a beast again lol. this time....i've just dropped finished a trenA/test cycle & dropped to .75ml test (225mg'ish) a week...but not pinned in 2 weeks *&* im on day 6 of a letro blast lol. so the boaby aint upto his usual antics.....still horny....but just cant keep it up for any decent length of time the past couple days.
> 
> but i knew i was gonna go threw this


Letro royally fvcked me up in the sex drive dept mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> And food porn??


DEFFO! that looks like haggis neeps n tatties


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Letro royally fvcked me up in the sex drive dept mate!


how long did u run it mate, what dosage...& did you're actual 'sex drive' drop? im finding my sex drive is still up there....but my nob has other ideas pmsl. i think its because the tren is prob still lingering a bit...been 8days since my last trenA jab...& 14days since my last test jab! still a fukin deviant lol.

i dont mind a drop in drive...infact id welcome it! i've been running 2.5mg for 7days solid now..gonna do same tomorrow & thurs...then drop to 2.5mg every mon/thurs. id say lumps have halved in size so far


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> DEFFO! that looks like haggis neeps n tatties


Just normal mince mate, never tried haggis... sounds horrendous :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fkin haggis munchers :no:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got back from doing back and cardio

Hammar strength seated rows

Hammar strength lat pull down

Straight bar pull downs

Upright rows

Deadlifts

Few EZ curls to finish off, then 20 mins cross trainer!

On nights this week 7pm-7am tues/weds/thurs

Diet currently is:

Meal 1

60g whey/10g evoo/water

x1 boiled egg

Meal 2

60g whey/10g evoo/water

x1 boiled egg

Meal 3

150g chicken

60g wholegrain rice

25g Nandos sauce

Meal 4

150g chicken

60g wholegrain rice

25g Nandos sauce

Pre-bed

30g whey/10g evoo/300ml milk

Cut finishes next weds as that's when my t3 etc runs out, plus I've got a wedding on Thursday!

Will post cutting progress pics in here


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Well I haven't been to the gym since before my last trip to Magaluf. Been home a whole week now and I think I can say I have only just fully recovered. To be honest I can see much training happening in September as I have a few more holidays book so probably start October. Warm up ready for November. Diet also gone to pot. Was back 3 or 4 days and put on 5kg (around the belly) I think I'll have this month off everything and start fresh 4th October when I'm home from Mallorca :thumbup1:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@JANIKvonD

COUNT ME IN! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> @JANIKvonD
> 
> COUNT ME IN! :bounce:


done


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Diet so far today (this is how its been roughly for last 6 weeks):

10am:60g whey shake

10.15am: 2 double sausage and egg mcmuffins

1pm: 500g Fage 0% yoghurt and 30g whey protein (mixed together), wholemeal bagel

4pm:250g Lamb steak, 200g mcain oven chips

going training now, and this is what I'm having tonite:

PWO: 30g whey shake

7pm: 250g turkey steaks, 200g mcain oven chips

10pm: morrisons medium pepperoni pizza & pack of thorntons caramel shortcakes (these are fvcking awesome)

Not sure what exact macro's etc are but I've been maintaining BW eating like this with a big overfeed day on Saturday (7-9000 cals). Plan is to eat like this until I go away with work and then just do the best I can whilst I'm out there in regards to food and training, but I'm wanting to lose fat but maintain LBM. If I stay at work for 8 weeks I wouldnt be suprised if I lost 20lbs which obviously isnt ideal but fingers crossed whatever happens I'll be in a good position to kick all your @rses come the start of November!

Training shoulders tonight, I feel fvcked after squats and deadlifts yesterday but I'm planning on shifting some serious weight. We shall see lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fkin haggis munchers :no:


Hey sonshine don't be knocking the Haggis-least we know what goes in it-lungs , heart entrails etc- you feckers couldnt tell us what goes in yer kebabs


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

A back day for me is like this. C & P from journo.

Back day, so fun!

WG chins - 3 sets of twelve followed my the stretch.

BB rows - 60kg x13 and then 100kg x9. PB for me at that weight, wanted a another one but just wasnt there.

Low cable row upto 105kg x12.

Done, cardio is happeninf as I type.

Thia cuts becoming less of a diet and more of my normal way of living so it makes it easy. I lve also over calculates my weeks with jim. This is only my 9th week which I was surprised and chuffed at my 3stone loss in that time.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> done


I noticed people saying there bulking already.

I take it the 20 week will be based from the 1st to the end?

Or Pictures from now until the end?

Sorry im a dmb fkc


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> I noticed people saying there bulking already.
> 
> I take it the 20 week will be based from the 1st to the end?
> 
> ...


From the 1st of November matey


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> From the 1st of November matey


Safe bro! cutting until then near enuff - should be interesting : ) cant wait! bring on the flabber!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> From the 1st of November matey


To the 31st March 2014 if my calulations are right?!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> To the 31st March 2014 if my calulations are right?!


Two days after my 18th.

Safe to say ill be well and truly carbed up and watery for them.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Safe bro! cutting until then near enuff - should be interesting : ) cant wait! *bring on the flabber!*


you dont have to bulk like @JANIKvonD :lol:



Big Ste said:


> To the 31st March 2014 if my calulations are right?!


i believe so, seems like so far away, but recon the end date will come round in no time, cant believe we are in September already!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

quoted from my journal



danMUNDY said:


> think i can just about find time for a double update
> 
> from mondays* chest/tri* session
> 
> ...


quick bit of food prep and washing up and im gonna have a shower and go to bed, im knackered!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> quoted from my journal
> 
> quick bit of food prep and washing up and im gonna have a shower and go to bed, im knackered!


Training looks good mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I said I'd do this so I better compete. So I have to make myself look as sh1tty as poss on Nov 1. Easy:beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Training looks good mate


cheers my man! bear is really putting me through my paces, never worked out so hard in my life but i know the ends will justify the means

cant wait to get the ball rolling with this :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I said I'd do this so I better compete. So I have to make myself look as sh1tty as poss on Nov 1. Easy:beer:


It's set in stone now mucker  get thum oot


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Down 7lbs in under a week, diet and training going great im gonna be lean as fvck when this comp starts :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Down 7lbs in under a week, diet and training going great im gonna be lean as fvck when this comp starts :thumbup1:


U started with you're trainer yet bud?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in, but I'll be taking up the Lean bulk / recomp, won't stop me adding as much mass as you fatties though.

Blood test again in 6 weeks just in time for this


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Count me in, but I'll be taking up the Lean bulk / recomp, won't stop me adding as much mass as you fatties though.
> 
> Blood test again in 6 weeks just in time for this


Done


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am legs :thumb:

Squats

20xbar, 15x60, 10x80, 6x100, 4x110

Leg press

10x210, 10x250, 10x270

Leg extensions

20x49, 15x63, 12x81, 10x88>20x42

Standing calf raise

20x106>30 pulses x70 (x3)

Toe press

20x178>106>70 (x3)

SLDL

20x40 (x3) touch floor each rep

Finished off with 200 cals on xtrainer in 15mins


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Down 7lbs in under a week, diet and training going great im gonna be lean as fvck when this comp starts :thumbup1:


Nice one mate, amazing the difference a bit of direction makes isn't it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning sheggers! bit shyte weather here atm....looks the blue's starting to poke threw though, could be a cozy 1. sex 'drive' is deffo starting to drop...but im still that arsy way if i dont get my leg over lol. have my first test jab in over 2 weeks this morning, so hopefully get a wee boost of 'feel good' 

today-

7.30- 2 TB spoons of PB

8.30- 200g pasta, 2cans tuna, wee bit light mayo, sweetcorn

11am- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice (spicey mexican)

1pm- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice

4pm- 2cans tuna, 1 jacket spud

6.30pm- 500ml milk, 3whole eggs, few scoops of milkshake powder.

7.30- train LEGS & abs

8.30- 300g lamb, 75g rice (peppers, onions etc with melted cheese on top)

have a good ane


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers! bit shyte weather here atm....looks the blue's starting to poke threw though, could be a cozy 1. sex 'drive' is deffo starting to drop...but im still that arsy way if i dont get my leg over lol. have my first test jab in over 2 weeks this morning, so hopefully get a wee boost of 'feel good'
> 
> today-
> 
> ...


Starting Early then ; ) hehe


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers! bit shyte weather here atm....looks the blue's starting to poke threw though, could be a cozy 1. sex 'drive' is deffo starting to drop...but im still that arsy way if i dont get my leg over lol. have my first test jab in over 2 weeks this morning, so hopefully get a wee boost of 'feel good'
> 
> today-
> 
> ...


Melted cheese makes anything taste amazing !!!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers my man! bear is really putting me through my paces, never worked out so hard in my life but i know the ends will justify the means
> 
> cant wait to get the ball rolling with this :beer:


Them straight bar push downs you do - do you prefer them to cable push downs ?

Reason i ask is because i have been doing cable push downs for a long time and fancy a change !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Starting Early then ; ) hehe


this is me cutting.....you're in for a treat come bulk time 



Ben_Dover said:


> Melted cheese makes anything taste amazing !!!!


its a turkish dish....fuking ace!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Them straight bar push downs you do - do you prefer them to cable push downs ?
> 
> Reason i ask is because i have been doing cable push downs for a long time and fancy a change !


They are cable push downs fella, just with a straight bar attachment rather than a vbar or rope attachment


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> this is me cutting.....you're in for a treat come bulk time
> 
> its a turkish dish....fuking ace!


 :lol: Can't wait to see you bulk if you cut on Mcdee's and cream cakes and still ended up looking fab.......gonna be fun! :thumb:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> this is me cutting.....you're in for a treat come bulk time
> 
> its a turkish dish....fuking ace!


Your srs ?LOL!

what stats are they ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Can't wait to see you bulk if you cut on Mcdee's and cream cakes and still ended up looking fab.......gonna be fun! :thumb:


cheers keeks 

i do pile on the weight VERY quickly if i want....but it takes it tole lol. come the weekends...rather than craving shyte to eat, i tend to under-eat because im sick of the sight of food (wut?) :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers keeks
> 
> i do pile on the weight VERY quickly if i want....but it takes it tole lol. come the weekends...rather than craving shyte to eat, i tend to under-eat because im sick of the sight of food (wut?) :lol:


And oot your mind on reccys :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers keeks
> 
> i do pile on the weight VERY quickly if i want....but it takes it tole lol. come the weekends...rather than craving shyte to eat, i tend to under-eat because im sick of the sight of food (wut?) :lol:


Under eat due to other reasons occasionally too?!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

PS Jan, level 123 now! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Your srs ?LOL!
> 
> what stats are they ?


macros?.....no idea. prob about 3500cals & 350g+ pro? just breaking myself back into diet n training this week after a bit off. starting a CKD on monday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> And oot your mind on reccys :whistling:
> 
> :lol:





Keeks said:


> Under eat due to other reasons occasionally too?!


pmsl....yes, that too  fat burner of champs



Keeks said:


> PS Jan, level 123 now! :bounce:


im getting baw deep in this today keeks....prepair


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....yes, that too  fat burner of champs
> 
> im getting baw deep in this today keeks....prepair


Should build it into my prep, might give me that little more oomph! And might help with candy crush when I'm pacing the room and can't sleep for a day or two......level 324 here I come!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> macros?.....no idea. prob about 3500cals & 350g+ pro? just breaking myself back into diet n training this week after a bit off. starting a CKD on monday


LOL wahhhh how do you lose weight on that? thats insane!  and not fair


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Should build it into my prep, *might give me that little more oomph!* And might help with candy crush when I'm pacing the room and can't sleep for a day or two......level 324 here I come!


taking it on a school night/day?.....fukin junkie :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> LOL wahhhh how do you lose weight on that? thats insane!  and not fair


lots & lots of shagging


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> lots & lots of shagging


hahaha i do so much of that (my gf just start living at mine) - i allways wonder does it help lol.

I wont feel so bad about having a few extra hundred cals on an off day from now on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> hahaha i do so much of that (my gf just start living at mine) - i allways wonder does it help lol.
> 
> I wont feel so bad about having a few extra hundred cals on an off day from now on


its a bulk comp mate...lets get fat a fuuuuuuk


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> its a bulk comp mate...lets get fat a fuuuuuuk


LOL i know but it don't start until 1st Nov - i wanna cut down up til then! then go mad!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> LOL i know but it don't start until 1st Nov - i wanna cut down up til then! then go mad!


yeh, i mean for the comp :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

View attachment 134906


Jan after 20 weeks :lol:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh, i mean for the comp :lol:


haha oh okay! Can't wait to start eating more exciting things man!

You wouldn't beleive what food i have missed the most...CEREAL!

Golden fcking nuggets with full fat milk - 2 bowls one after the other LOL! mmmmmhmmm!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

After what seems like a 6 month diet and being natty once I'm back training properly and eating more I'm hoping to explode!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

we got a proper start date, im fooking buzzing for this...even going to go shave my fooking chest, get some oil and take some pictures


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> starting a 20week bulk comp, starting *01/11/13*.....that's NOVEMBER...so a fair bit away yet.
> 
> this thread is just to set the founds, gather numbers & serve as a new banter spot for the build up to the comp.
> 
> ...


Misswd me from the op mate.

I have arms or shoulders tonight cant remember to well, will c&p into here again.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Should build it into my prep, might give me that little more oomph! And might help with candy crush when I'm pacing the room and can't sleep for a day or two......level 324 here I come!


Im stuck on 140...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 134906
> 
> 
> Jan after 20 weeks :lol:


id be happy with that tbh, lol 



Ginger Ben said:


> After what seems like a 6 month diet and being natty once I'm back training and jabbing, I'm hoping to explode!


 deffo 



barsnack said:


> we got a proper start date, im fooking buzzing for this...even going to go shave my fooking chest, get some oil and take some pictures


1st november mate- 31st march (1st april)



small for now said:


> Misswd me from the op mate.
> 
> I have arms or shoulders tonight cant remember to well, will c&p into here again.


fixed


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U started with you're trainer yet bud?


Yea mate been a week now



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, amazing the difference a bit of direction makes isn't it


Definatley mate and its alot easier than people think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea mate been a week now
> 
> Definatley mate and its alot easier than people think


who is it again mate, con?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U started with you're trainer yet bud?





JANIKvonD said:


> who is it again mate, con?


El Toro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> El Toro


good stuff


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Im stuck on 140...


Think in this bulk comp, we also need candy crush status reports too.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Decided to just get up as can't sleep, had 4.5 hours sleep after being up 23 hours :/

Just about to make my pre-workout then off to the gym for shoulders, abs and cardio. Will try and grab power nap before being due back in work at 7pm!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Decided to just get up as can't sleep, had 4.5 hours sleep after being up 23 hours :/
> 
> Just about to make my pre-workout then off to the gym for shoulders, abs and cardio. Will try and grab power nap before being due back in work at 7pm!


whats u pre-WO look like?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 134755
> 
> 
> Mate what app or program did this come out of if you don't mind me asking, looks sweet!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

mattske said:


> Mate what app or program did this come out of if you don't mind me asking, looks sweet!


Used www.myfitnesspal.com to set it up then just took a screen shot of it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mattske said:


> Looks like my fitness pal mate. It's a good one


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like my fitness pal mate. It's a good one


Yup :thumb:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers boys!
> 
> I do actually have it but can't be assed filling EVERYTHING in all the time... Although now that I've seen that overview report thing, looks pretty good! Maybe I'll invest a little more time into it..


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

mattske said:


> Cheers boys!
> 
> I do actually have it but can't be assed filling EVERYTHING in all the time... Although now that I've seen that overview report thing, looks pretty good! Maybe I'll invest a little more time into it..


 :lol: As I eat pretty much the same thing everyday, I only bother filling it out when I change things about a bit.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks fcuk all like the app on my phone. Is that the pc version?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Looks fcuk all like the app on my phone. Is that the pc version?


Website mate  Just a print screen and crop in paint.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Think in this bulk comp, we also need candy crush status reports too.


I started Clash Of Clans and now I'm hooked. Very sad.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Got in from work and found this......

View attachment 134921


A big thank you to @MatrixNutrition and @jon-kent I will be saving this with the rest of my supps for MOvember :beer:

Edit: stupid apple stuff, I'm going to have to work out how to post upright photos ready for the comp or Pscarb won't be happy.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Got in from work and found this......
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> ...


Glad it arrived mate !!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Glad it arrived mate !!


Super fast delivery. I only spoke to the guys yesterday!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Edit: stupid apple stuff, I'm going to have to work out how to post upright photos ready for the comp or Pscarb won't be happy.


Don't expect any help from me this time :whistling:

Anyway, it doesn't matter as I will be winning this comp! :2guns:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats u pre-WO look like?


400mg Caffeine

50mg dmaa

5ml scoop of each:

Creapure

Taurine

AAKG

Beta Alanine


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Super fast delivery. I only spoke to the guys yesterday!!


Wicked mate !! You got a tonne of meat on the way as well ? Lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just back from the gym

Db shoulder press

Hammar strength press

Db front raises

Cable side raises

Cable rear delt

30 mins bike

Cable crunches

Decline sit ups

Hanging leg/knee raises

Done


----------



## MatrixNutrition (Jun 5, 2013)

No problem mate. Good luck on the next comp!



bigmitch69 said:


> Got in from work and found this......
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Got in from work and found this......
> 
> View attachment 134921
> 
> ...


good stuff mate. heard from @MuscleFood yet?....they said the winner was getting a hamper! 

re- the apple pics....u have to edit the pic. just zoom in & back out to full size...then save. will post rite way up after its saved



jon-kent said:


> Glad it arrived mate !!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> Don't expect any help from me this time :whistling:
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter as I will be winning this comp! :2guns:


If you're winning then at least help me come in second


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Wicked mate !! You got a tonne of meat on the way as well ? Lol


Haven't heard anything about the meat....... :whistling:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> If you're winning then at least help me come in second


I'll think about it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> 400mg Caffeine
> 
> 50mg dmaa
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff mate. heard from @MuscleFood yet?....they said the winner was getting a hamper!
> 
> re- the apple pics....u have to edit the pic. just zoom in & back out to full size...then save. will post rite way up after its saved


Not heard anything off them yet mate.

So how do I post pics the right way. Take photo on iPhone. Edit before or after attaching? Going to do a test now.

View attachment 134925


Edit: Nope didn't work. I'm completely none technical so it's over my head but I think if I take on my phone and then send to my iPad then attach it comes through the right way. Or if missus takes pic on her phone, whatsapps it to me and then I post it works. Will do a tester.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Not heard anything off them yet mate.
> 
> So how do I post pics the right way. Take photo on iPhone. Edit before or after attaching? Going to do a test now.
> 
> View attachment 134925


obv edit BEFORE attaching :lol:

-goto you're gallery on you're phone,

-press 'edit' in the top right corner

-press the frame looking picture in the bottom right corner

-zoom in, then out again until the 'crop' button turns yellow

-press the 'crop' button

-press 'save'

- now post the pic in here


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Not heard anything off them yet mate.
> 
> So how do I post pics the right way. Take photo on iPhone. Edit before or after attaching? Going to do a test now.
> 
> View attachment 134925


Such a pain in the **** this!, my iPhone was fine but since I switched to a galaxy s4 Epevery time I took a pic with the phone in portrait 'upright' they would come out on the side, just hold your phone in on its side and take a pic, should upload the right way up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Don't expect any help from me this time :whistling:
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter as I will be winning this comp! :2guns:





bigmitch69 said:


> If you're winning then at least help me come in second


be under no illusion girls......NO1 is taking this but me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> be under no illusion girls......NO1 is taking this but me


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!

fatty!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

are all the places taken? i am racing for some of it but could get 15 maybe 16 of it weeks in? got no journal but i've been hanging round a while now while lurching from one cycle freakout to the next and as i now know what not to do i should be right for it


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> obv edit BEFORE attaching :lol:
> 
> -goto you're gallery on you're phone,
> 
> ...



View attachment 134926


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> Such a pain in the **** this!, my iPhone was fine but since I switched to a galaxy s4 Epevery time I took a pic with the phone in portrait 'upright' they would come out on the side, just hold your phone in on its side and take a pic, should upload the right way up


Agreed. A lot of ball ache.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Such a pain in the **** this!, my iPhone was fine but since I switched to a galaxy s4 Epevery time I took a pic with the phone in portrait 'upright' they would come out on the side, just hold your phone in on its side and take a pic, should upload the right way up


it elongates ya tho & makes u look smaller.....so in you're case id DEFFO be trying for every " of width possible


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 134926


boom


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husaberg said:


> are all the places taken? *i am racing for some of it but could get 15 maybe 16 of it weeks in?* got no journal but i've been hanging round a while now while lurching from one cycle freakout to the next and as i now know what not to do i should be right for it


watcha mean?

there's spaces...but ya gotta be 100% for it. get some pics up


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im glad this starts in Nov after my last 48 hrs with the mrs and twins 

How many people in already?

Any prizes etc?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> boom


 @B4PJS ra ha ha I've now been schooled in the ways of stupid iPhones and photos (I also saved instructions on how to post upright pics as I'll probably forget before November  ) AND now I know how its done I will be taking 1st place :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husaberg said:


> are all the places taken?* i am racing for some of it but could get 15 maybe 16 of it weeks in?* got no journal but i've been hanging round a while now while lurching from one cycle freakout to the next and as i now know what not to do i should be right for it


watcha mean?

there's spaces...but u gotta be 100% in it. get a pic up


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> @B4PJS ra ha ha I've now been schooled in the ways of stupid iPhones and photos (I also saved instructions on how to post upright pics as I'll probably forget before November  ) AND now I know how its done I will be taking 1st place :tongue:


 :lol: bring it on big man!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> be under no illusion girls......NO1 is taking this but me


Lol is this a ****ing stitch up or what Janik?

You some sort of Bodybuilding shark or what?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Im glad this starts in Nov after my last 48 hrs with the mrs and twins
> 
> How many people in already?
> 
> Any prizes etc?


congrats again mate :beer:

dunno how many lol, there all in the OP.

prizes....dunno yet, will prob be sumin arranged.....im not greatly fussed about it tbf, bragging rites is good enough for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Lol is this a ****ing stitch up or what Janik?
> 
> *You some sort of Bodybuilding shark or what*?


look at the nick of me :lol: i have no say what so ever in the results mate...its all left to the judges. i just open the thread & fill it with erseholes


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> look at the nick of me :lol: i have no say what so ever in the results mate...its all left to the judges. i just open the thread & fill it with erseholes


Haha lol, me being one

LOL youve done well then


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats again mate :beer:
> 
> dunno how many lol, there all in the OP.
> 
> prizes....dunno yet, will prob be sumin arranged.....im not greatly fussed about it tbf, bragging rites is good enough for me


Lol t1t

I reckon if we ask kindly enough someone will front up with some whey or similar

@Milky is usually top when it comes to this from what i can remember :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Lol t1t
> 
> I reckon if we ask kindly enough someone will front up with some whey or similar
> 
> @Milky is usually top when it comes to this from what i can remember :thumb:


there's stuff in the pipeline mate...still a long way off so we'll see what happens.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> look at the nick of me :lol: i have no say what so ever in the results mate...its all left to the judges. i just open the thread & fill it with erseholes





JANIKvonD said:


> be under no illusion girls......NO1 is taking this but me


Haha-boll0cks- i'm gonna ride you like a bmx on this one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Haha-boll0cks- i'm gonna ride you like a bmx on this one mate


aye... we'll see bawbag


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

husky said:


> Haha-boll0cks- i'm gonna ride you like a bmx on this one mate


Id like to watch that happen


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening lovers. Done a quad & lat sesh (sumin different)

Machine leg press-

1/2 stack x 25

3/4 stack x 20

Dropset

Stack x 10

1/2 x failure

Dropset

Stack x failure

1/2 x failure

Superset with..

Wide lat pulldowns-

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

90kg x 10

Dropset

90kg x failure

45kg x failure

Quad extension-

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12 (4sec negs)

75kg x failure (4sec negs)

Dropset

90kg x failure

35kg x failure

Superset with..

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 10

45kg x 8

35kg x 10

Dropset

35kg x failure

15kg x failure

DB pullovers-

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x failure

Done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Think in this bulk comp, we also need candy crush status reports too.


291


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

ill be lean bulking but fvck it count me in bro


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Early start for me lads n lasses,

Shoulders and calfs are on the agenda today, but first I gotta get work out the way! Urgh

Have a good day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Feel a bit p!sh today, can't sleep & feeling pretty grumpy. Last day of letro blast, then dropping to a Monday/Thursday rotation. Lumps are WAY down...but looking a bit watery ATM, need to get my fluid intake up again.

Food-

10am- 2tuna 1 jacket spud

12.30- 200g lamb stirfry thing with melted cheese, 1/2 pack micro rice.

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice.

6pm- 500ml milk, couple spoons of PB

9pm- 4 egg omelette

Rest day today...body's in BITS!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 291


Eeek, need to up my game. After this mornings Xtrainer session, now on 125.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning all, bloody leg not getting any better, going out for a walk now to loosen it off. Think trip to docs is on the cards to get better pain killers and an mri booked in as want to make sure nothing else going on there that osteo can't pick up on.

Balls


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Last nights workout:

Squats:

10x20kg

5x60kg

5x80kg

3x95kg PB

11x60kg

3x20kg front squats - couldn't find my balance

10x db pullovers

10x incline flys

8x concentration curls


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, bloody leg not getting any better, going out for a walk now to loosen it off. Think trip to docs is on the cards to get better pain killers and an mri booked in as want to make sure nothing else going on there that osteo can't pick up on.
> 
> Balls


gay


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> gay


Ben is the new r0b it seems


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ben is the new r0b it seems


rob was NEVER as bad as this, & at least rob knew he was bent


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Today i've eaten a banana, 2 large pastys, 3 chocolate bars and a few pints of milk. Diet and training out the window. But I got a new mattress so spending a lot of time in bed. You don't realise how [email protected] your mattress is until you get a new one.

My vertical legpress arrived today so that will give me something to build over the weekend. If I feel motivated I may even give my gym a Hoover and tidy up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> rob was NEVER as bad as this, & at least rob knew he was bent


Correct. I've just done the missus up the ar?e to keep the homosexual side of things ticking along till I'm back


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Correct. I've just done the missus up the ar?e to keep the homosexual side of things ticking along till I'm back


pics....just her ass will do


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Didn't sleep to well again today, 5 hours!

I'm absolutely fcuked and look like death. Last night shift tonight so hoping I get some decent kip over the weekend 

Did 60 mins steady state on cross trainer earlier...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just done some test pics for this and I am still a fat bastard! :beer:

Some good laughs happening in Nov

Do we all have to grow a mo for this since it is November Jan?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Just done some test pics for this and I am still a fat bastard! :beer:
> 
> Some good laughs happening in Nov
> 
> Do we all have to grow a mo for this since it is November Jan?


get them posted in here 

@bigmitch69 might start a *UK-M*ovember thread...but yeh having it in here between ourselves would be just as funny


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

For some reason I deleted them all very quickly. Bloody love handles:cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I think a ming the merciless might be needed


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I just realised this is in gen con pmsl


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

copy and paste from my journal for todays shoulder and calf session



danMUNDY said:


> *shoulders and calfs*
> 
> *behind neck press in smith (weighted bar)*
> 
> ...


just off out to a mates for some fajitas and films, day off tomoz, will be nice to have a bit of a chill out before my quads and biceps get demolished


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I just realised this is in gen con pmsl


It was just to gather numbers.... Didn't know where to stick it & figured more folk linger in gen. Lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning shaggers,

Thought I'd take take advantage of having the day off work by prepping meals for today and tomorrow before my workout this afternoon.

Normally do one lot the night before when I get home but this way can get it out the way and spend most of the day relaxing, and psyching myself up for quads later on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning dream team,

Ordered peptides last night so should be here in a week or so to start cycle of tb500 to get shot of this poxy sciatica.

Hoping to be back on gym smashing duty in a week or two either way but just working around injury for now.

Weight is holding at around 197lbs, still got some shape to abs so not suffering too much being off lifting.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

level 80 @Keeks ....BOOM


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Slackers!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> level 80 @Keeks ....BOOM


just passed that too...waiting on my plane tickets now  requested off about 600 cvnts :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> level 80 @Keeks ....BOOM





JANIKvonD said:


> just passed that too...waiting on my plane tickets now  requested off about 600 cvnts :lol:


86


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

having a bit of a binge day today..

9.30- cream apple turnover

10am- lorne, bacon, cheese & tom sauce baguette. caramel slice.

12.30- big mac meal, banana milkshake, caramel sunday.

3.30- 350g chicken, 2jacket spuds

6pm- train shoulders & hams

8pm- 350g chicken, homemade curry. 100g rice, nan.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 86


Still on 125!!!! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Still on 125!!!! :cursing:


fekin stuck again. i will not rest until im past u!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Gays.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> fekin stuck again. i will not rest until im past u!


No way, I'm going to hammer it this weekend!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> No way, I'm going to hammer it this weekend!


pics


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


Pics of level 125? Ok, will try and get a screen shot. :tongue:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> having a bit of a binge day today..
> 
> 9.30- cream apple turnover
> 
> ...


Mate I was at that bakery near me the other day- my chocolate eclair was huge-filled a takeaway tray and only 2.75


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Mate I was at that bakery near me the other day- my chocolate eclair was huge-filled a takeaway tray and only 2.75


did u finish the lot in 1 go?....im jelly


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> did u finish the lot in 1 go?....im jelly


Aye in one mate- the lassie that was with me got a strawberry meringue ,the meringues themselves were each the size of a big mac-she couldn't manage it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Aye in one mate- the lassie that was with me got a strawberry meringue ,the meringues themselves were each the size of a big mac-she couldn't manage it lol


my god!....i want


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> my god!....i want


Well if your ever down near weegie land let me know mate and we'll get it sorted


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Well if your ever down near weegie land let me know mate and we'll get it sorted


Deffo bud, washed down with a pint!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Friday night treat. I'm doing my own bulk!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Arctic Roll:bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I dont slice it up though. All in one!! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 86





Keeks said:


> Still on 125!!!! :cursing:


302


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 302


went past my mates last night "fukin stuck on this level for days now!" he says.......fukin 361!

gay


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin u shexy cooonts! i feel pretty damn good today (thank fuk) tren madness was setting in & peaked yesterday (hopefully)...heads much more my own today...altho still some shyte lingering up there, easily managible now tho & feel in contact with reality today at least pmsl. i will NEVER use tren again....just doesnt agree with me mentally.

anyway.. done a soulder n tri sesh last night

standing log press (10")-

50kg (weight of the log) x 20

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

60kg x failure

sumin different^ really liked it tbh.

DB side laterals-

15kg (each hand) x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

15kg x failure

superset with DB skulls (slight incline)-

17.5kg each hand x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 12

15kg x failure

single arm front delt raise's (cables)-

3plates x 15

3p x 15

3p x 15

3p x failure

superset with tri pushdowns (rope)-

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x failure

close grip bench press-

60kg x failure

100kg x failure

done. there's a strongman comp in a couple week in the gym...i was looking at the events & ruled myself out of a heap of them due to back & grip issues. but as i was pondering the 250kg tyre flips...my mate decided to try it...& managed it with a struggle & a heap of spectators shouting "C'MON...PUSH IT!!!!" pmsl. so once he done it....i was pretty much forced to do it, my height was gonna be an issue i thought, grabbed the thing threw it up & pushed it over...took about 2 seconds pmsl. one of the dudes ran & got the owner of the gym to tell him. funny thing is...they advertise to "come down & try & flip out tyre"...with videos & sh!t of folk trying it :lol: so me being a smart erse..i told "get a heavier tyre in here eh!" lol.

so tyre flips for reps is 1 of the events. 60kg log press for reps. 40kg 1 arm DB press. farmers walk. medley. yolk sprint. 160kg deads for reps. some other shyte i cant remember...but its on a saturday morning! which is a no go for me, i told um to do it on a sunday & id take part. he only picked the sat because the footy is on, so no parking (as the gym is on the doorstep of a football stadium)...so next "proper 1" will be on a sunday & will be the same events. so im gonna add them to my training & take part


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds awesome that comp mate, good entry level weights for people to have a go at it.

Good plan with the tren too!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

is it too late to be in?????

@JANIKvonD


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

So what's everyone's plans today?!

I've got a pretty busy day today... got loads of running about to do, Got to tax my car, get a new tyre and get some quotes for my car insurance renewal. Also need to go and get some pants, shirt, tie and shoes for a wedding I'm at next Thursday.

Will try and make the gym for legs at some point today, think a cheat day is on the cards as well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds awesome that comp mate, good entry level weights for people to have a go at it.
> 
> Good plan with the tren too!


yeh the weights are easy enough tbf....main reason i fancy it so much pmsl.



fletcher1 said:


> is it too late to be in?????
> 
> @JANIKvonD


doesnt start till november mate...so youre in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> So what's everyone's plans today?!
> 
> I've got a pretty busy day today... got loads of running about to do, Got to tax my car, get a new tyre and get some quotes for my car insurance renewal. Also need to go and get some pants, shirt, tie and shoes for a wedding I'm at next Thursday.
> 
> Will try and make the gym for legs at some point today, think a cheat day is on the cards as well


im working till 12pm..going straight home to drill a hole in some concrete where my old fence used to be, see how deep it is & decide wether im taking it out or rough bolting fence post brackets too it. then wheel my mrs to her work...then cook the kids lunch...then wheel my oldest daughter to a party...then find sumin to do with my other daughter for 1.5hr before needing to pick my mrs up again..then pick my daughter up & home to cook tea! chill out the rest of today hopefully


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im working till 12pm..going straight home to drill a hole in some concrete where my old fence used to be, see how deep it is & decide wether im taking it out or rough bolting fence post brackets too it. then wheel my mrs to her work...then cook the kids lunch...then wheel my oldest daughter to a party...then find sumin to do with my other daughter for 1.5hr before needing to pick my mrs up again..then pick my daughter up & home to cook tea! chill out the rest of today hopefully


Know the feeling mate!

That's how my days off work are normally spent, running the misses too n from work, school and nursery runs etc! Me and the misses both work shifts, I do 12 hour day and night shifts and she does 10 hour shifts 3 on 3 off...

It gets abit much trying to juggle it all round at times to be honest.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this sh1t even going ahead now or what?

Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Is this sh1t even going ahead now or what?
> 
> Lol


Yeh mate....this is the PRE comp thread. Comp starts in November & there will be a seperate thread for it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Candy crush update........STILL ON BA$TARD LEVEL 125 :cursing:

Trained today and did double cardio and mini legs/shoulders session, really good session. Then food shopping, and chilling out this afternoon with Xfactor tonight.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Jan how many we got in this mate? are we going have separate groups ie natty, juicers, etc or a free for all?.

hh.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

husky said:


> Jan how many we got in this mate? are we going have separate groups ie natty, juicers, etc or a free for all?.
> 
> hh.


It's a free for all mate, so who ever can afford the most drugs or handle the most tren wins


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

husky said:


> Jan how many we got in this mate? are we going have separate groups ie natty, juicers, etc or a free for all?.
> 
> hh.





Big Ste said:


> It's a free for all mate, so who ever can afford the most drugs or handle the most tren wins


Or whoever sends me the nicest loveliest cream cakes.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick arm blast tonight

CG bench

V bar push downs superset dips

Skulls

EZbar curls

Preacher curls

Followed by home made curry and chips as a treat, 5 naga chillies, blew my head of so added a tub of creme fraiche


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Or whoever sends me the nicest loveliest cream cakes.


Hunts for quark eclairs.....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ash1981 said:


> Is this sh1t even going ahead now or what?
> 
> Lol


Yeah I'm in training for the training


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Hunts for quark eclairs.....


And so it looks like we already have a winner before it starts! Good work and congratulations! :beer:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Or whoever sends me the nicest loveliest cream cakes.


mrs you know who can supply you with the biggest and best, just need to get your hoop over the border:whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

husky said:


> mrs you know who can supply you with the biggest and best, just need to get your hoop over the border:whistling:


Oh it's going to be a close contest is this, and the competition is back open again.  By this rate, I should be entering as I'll be the size of a house by the end of it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Oh it's going to be a close contest is this, and the competition is back open again.  By this rate, I should be entering as I'll be the size of a house by the end of it.


Erm..... Thought I had won your heart young lady?!

:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is this candy crush you keep mentioning? @Keeks and cheekypants


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@Keeks have you ever had quark donuts? They're really yummy :drool:

Must be good for you too since they're made with quark


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I will be sending @Keeks a quark and pistachio cheescake, so i've got this comp nailed :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Erm..... Thought I had won your heart young lady?!
> 
> :lol:


 :wub: But it does depend on what your offer is? 



Flubs said:


> What is this candy crush you keep mentioning? @Keeks and cheekypants


It's the most annoying and addictive game, makes you want to either jump for joy when you've done a level you've been stuck on for ages, or curse like mad when you can't do a level. 



[email protected] said:


> @Keeks have you ever had quark donuts? They're really yummy :drool:
> 
> Must be good for you too since they're made with quark


Holy cow, quark and donuts in one?! :wub:



Mr_Morocco said:


> I will be sending @Keeks a quark and pistachio cheescake, so i've got this comp nailed :thumb:


 :drool: It's going to be a very very close competition I feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Holy cow, quark and donuts in one?! :wub:












I've never seen them in UK but I had them in Germany. @Gym Bunny might know more about them


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen them in UK but I had them in Germany. @Gym Bunny might know more about them


EVIL! FOOD OF THE DEVIL!!!!

Do you know they have the audacity to serve quark filled buns???? When I first moved here I thought I'd treat myself to a cream bun on cheat day. IT WAS QUARK!!!!!!!! Immediately spat out into the bin.

I feel quite strongly about quark.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> EVIL! FOOD OF THE DEVIL!!!!
> 
> Do you know they have the audacity to serve quark filled buns???? When I first moved here I thought I'd treat myself to a cream bun on cheat day. IT WAS QUARK!!!!!!!! Immediately spat out into the bin.
> 
> I feel quite strongly about quark.


Not a fan then? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not a fan then? :lol:


Not really no. I never recovered from that initial shock. Although they make some cheese cakes using quark and they're not bad. (She says in a grudging tone of voice)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not really no. I never recovered from that initial shock. Although they make some cheese cakes using quark and they're not bad. (She says in a grudging tone of voice)


Lol I don't think I'd be keen on the filled buns. The donuts (quarkinis I think they're called?) are yummy though.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I don't think I'd be keen on the filled buns. The donuts (quarkinis I think they're called?) are yummy though.


They're very popular, particularly at funfairs where they're served hot and coated in sugar.

Here up north we call them Quarkbällchen.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quarkinis...

Isn't that like a bikini made from quark???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Jan how many we got in this mate? are we going have separate groups ie natty, juicers, etc or a free for all?.
> 
> hh.


About 27 last I counted mate lol, 1 big free for all 



Keeks said:


> Oh it's going to be a close contest is this, and the competition is back open again.  By this rate, I should be entering as I'll be the size of a house by the end of it.


Not with all the pumping 



R0BLET said:


> Erm..... Thought I had won your heart young lady?!
> 
> :lol:


You have mate....but she had NEEDS lol



Flubs said:


> What is this candy crush you keep mentioning? @Keeks and cheekypants


A game on Facebook flubs! Get involved! You'll loVE it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can see a fights about to break out, with some of the negative quark comments.....ill get some white vests, thongs & hose ready for yas


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just back from a quick shoulders and cardio session

Db press

Hammar strength press

Plate front raises

Cable side raises

Cable rear delts

20 mins cross trainer

Was meant to be training legs today but wasn't in the right frame of mind :/ got afew jobs around the house to do and need to wash my car, so might go back later to train legs, we shell see!

Don't think I'll be able to make the gym now till Friday with work and family commitments!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Quarkinis...
> 
> Isn't that like a bikini made from quark???


 mg: How have you sussed out my very top secret bikini design for this season, I've been keeping it so quiet!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can see a fights about to break out, with some of the negative quark comments.....ill get some white vests, thongs & hose ready for yas


:sad: That is all.

But also, waiting for my unlock tickets for level 126!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: How have you sussed out my very top secret bikini design for this season, I've been keeping it so quiet!!!!! :cursing:


Im very observant like that

Plus, i want one:thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Im very observant like that
> 
> Plus, i want one:thumb:


They're very fun and easy to make......and they taste great!!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Keeks said:


> They're very fun and easy to make......and they taste great!!!!!


I like the sound of THAT


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I've already started bulking... Abs have gone to pish but back is coming along nicely!!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

View attachment 135246


I love Sundays


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 135246
> 
> 
> I love Sundays


Lol i like the look of that mate


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol i like the look of that mate


I made enough for seconds.............and thirds :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I've already started bulking... Abs have gone to pish but back is coming along nicely!!


Ears looking well mate 

Lol.

Looking good mate :beer:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> I made enough for seconds.............and thirds :thumb:


That my sort of logic


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 135246
> 
> 
> I love Sundays


 :cursing: Its touching ffs!!!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Its touching ffs!!!


Ha ha. I like my food touching and overlapping. Take it you dont?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Ears looking well mate
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Looking good mate :beer:


Even cleaned em just for you, you big fat feggit...

Just kidding.. I didn't clean em


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wee back n bicep sesh in the BB gym-

30meter 160kg sleigh pulls (seated at 1 end of the gym..a big rope tied to it, pull it to you as fast as possible)

3sets as quick as possible...NAILS

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

50kg x 15

75kg x 15

Dropset

92.5kg (stack) x failure (3lol)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Yes...the weights are in kg lol, dunno how accurate but there brand new.

DB pullovers-

35 kg x 15

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45 kg x failure

Superset with DB hammer curls-

17.5kg a side x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x failure

12.5kg x failure

Done. Whole body is in bits


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

any room left to join in @JANIKvonD ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> any room left to join in @JANIKvonD ?


Yes bud, you're in


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Ha ha. I like my food touching and overlapping. Take it you dont?


 :angry: You could say that........

View attachment 135282


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like the whole of uk-m is gonna be involved in this by the 1st nov!

So many people are gonna be disappointed when I smash it :devil2:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting thread, im bulking beginning of december, but i could kick it back to when i come back from me hols making it a 20 weeker hmm.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :angry: You could say that........
> 
> View attachment 135282


Ha ha. Do you take those plates with you when you dine out?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Ha ha. Do you take those plates with you when you dine out?


Now I would feel stupid doing that. :whistling: Wish I could though!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just spoke to @JANIKvonD and he's told me that he's donating £100 for the winner,£50 for second and £25 for third

Cheers Janik, great man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Just spoke to @JANIKvonD and he's told me that he's donating £100 for the winner,£50 for second and £25 for third
> 
> Cheers Janik, great man


Is @R0BLET donating his weekly diet of partridge, quail and caviar too? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Just spoke to @JANIKvonD and he's told me that he's donating £100 for the winner,£50 for second and £25 for third
> 
> Cheers Janik, great man


pmsl...good ane


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...good ane


You're such a generous fella janik :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folkers. cooling down now eh! had a braw weekend with the sprogs..swimming etc.

food today...is pretty p!sh tbh lol-

10am- 2 tuna, 2 jacket spuds

12.30- 1 tuna, 1 jacket spud

3.30- 1 tuna, 1 jacket spud

6pm- train chest & quads.

7.30- steak, pots & veg

10pm- 4 egg omellete


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folkers. cooling down now eh! had a braw weekend with the sprogs..swimming etc.
> 
> food today...is pretty p!sh tbh lol-
> 
> ...


Food looks a lot better than the normal ****e you shovel down


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Food looks a lot better than the normal ****e you shovel down


does it fuk


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning peeps- time for me to get a head start on this one me thinks

gym before i start work today so chest session it is, this bulk is gonna be built on old fashioned grub and loads of it,mince, steak, chicken, tatties, broccoli, kale, eggs and milk and plenty of it.

Gear come November is gonna be tren E:thumb:, test E, and for the kick start Zydex pro mass for a couple of weeks,depending how its going i might add one or two others towards the end.

Jan if your giving out cash to the winner i'll be happy to take it in the form of Bru mate:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Morning peeps- time for me to get a head start on this one me thinks
> 
> gym before i start work today so chest session it is, this bulk is gonna be built on old fashioned grub and loads of it,mince, steak, chicken, tatties, broccoli, kale, eggs and milk and plenty of it.
> 
> ...


sounds nice mate!...what dosages u running? my diets pretty much the same....but doubled lol.

that @Ash1981 is a slavering cvnt....there will be no cash coming from me!...ill happy dish out boaby dabs tho


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning peeps- time for me to get a head start on this one me thinks

gym before i start work today so chest session it is, this bulk is gonna be built on old fashioned grub and loads of it,mince, steak, chicken, tatties, broccoli, kale, eggs and milk and plenty of it.

Gear come November is gonna be tren E:thumb:, test E, and for the kick start Zydex pro mass for a couple of weeks,depending how its going i might add one or two others towards the end.

Jan if your giving out cash to the winner i'll be happy to take it in the form of Bru mate:thumbup1:

750mg tren 350 test e , zydex is 50mg-25 dbol 25 oxymeth, stuck on whether to introduce hgh or not-depends how much £££ i can hustle from bike deals- saw some BB'er on youtube incorporating strongman training so looking at throwing some of that in to the programme.

Not needing any boaby dabs, you keep them for Keeks and Rob lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> 750mg tren 350 test e , zydex is 50mg-25 dbol 25 oxymeth, stuck on whether to introduce hgh or not-depends how much £££ i can hustle from bike deals- saw some BB'er on youtube incorporating strongman training so looking at throwing some of that in to the programme.
> 
> Not needing any boaby dabs, you keep them for Keeks and Rob lol.


high tren mg: should be laaarvly :thumb: u used HGH before?

funny u say that about the strongman stuff!....i've been adding it into mine the past week, body in fukin bits!..love it. was doing 160kg sleigh pulls yesterday, backs not felts doms like this in a LONG time


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Working in the office all day today. Boring so need a few midday treats to keep me going.

View attachment 135375


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:

750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw

500mg Deca pw (WC Decanan 250mg/ml) - Week 1-10

100mg BD Androlic ed - Week 1-4

Possibly also:

40mg Dbol preworkout (Danabol DS Blue Hearts) - Week 1-10

Nolva or Arimidex as and when needed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:
> 
> 750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw
> 
> ...


 :lol: whats ur dosages gonne be like when u break 10stone?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:
> 
> 750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw
> 
> ...


Thats alot of Deca mate, people grow off 200-300mg


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: whats ur dosages gonne be like when u break 10stone?


 :lol: cheeky northern monkey!

Obviously it will be 3g test ed, 5g tren ed and 2g dbol every 4 hours.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

If i cycle for the comp it'll be 800mg Test 400, and 40mg Dbol nice and simple


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats alot of Deca mate, people grow off 200-300mg


 @Chelsea was saying 4-500mg was a good starting dose so rounded out the dose to 500 for the strength of the Decanan. Will see how it goes and adjust accordingly


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: cheeky northern monkey!
> 
> Obviously it will be 3g test ed, 5g tren ed and 2g dbol every 4 hours.


Sounds like an epic cycle!



B4PJS said:


> @Chelsea was saying 4-500mg was a good starting dose so rounded out the dose to 500 for the strength of the Decanan. Will see how it goes and adjust accordingly


But yea I did recommend this instead as I feel its just a tad safer


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like an epic cycle!


That's what you call a SHIC bud 



Chelsea said:


> But yea I did recommend this instead as I feel its just a tad safer


 :confused1: Which is safer than what?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats the WCdecatest500 again? 300test 200deca?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the WCdecatest500 again? 300test 200deca?


Yeah- DecaTest 500 (200mg Deca/200mg Test Deca/100mg Cyp)


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the WCdecatest500 again? 300test 200deca?


Yup


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Im thinking of running WCdecatest and then into WCtnt450. Blue hearts and oxys for 4 weeks then test suspension and dbol base for 4 weeks then oral for 4 weeks, waterbased jabs for 4 weeks etc etc etc.

Unsure on doses.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:
> 
> 750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw
> 
> ...


FOOD!!!!!!!!

That cycle is more than I've ever run and i hit nearly 17 stone 18 months ago mate.

You need more food, not shed loads of gear that unless you can eat enough will be wasted anyway. Patience young sky walker


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> FOOD!!!!!!!!
> 
> That cycle is more than I've ever run and i hit nearly 17 stone 18 months ago mate.
> 
> You need more food, not shed loads of gear that unless you can eat enough will be wasted anyway. Patience young sky walker


Don't worry, got plans on the food front bud. Really gonna help with timing of things due to starting half an hour later so can get in food and workout before leaving the house in the morning


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Don't worry, got plans on the food front bud. Really gonna help with timing of things due to starting half an hour later so can get in food and workout before leaving the house in the morning


Cool.

It's entirely your choice of course but I'd like to see what happens if you eat big consistently from now until Christmas. Keep on the 500mg test as IMO with the right diet that will be plenty given your current weight. I think you'd surprise yourself and save the cash to spend on steak and other grub.

Just my opinion though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool.
> 
> It's entirely your choice of course but I'd like to see what happens if you eat big consistently from now until Christmas. Keep on the 500mg test as IMO with the right diet that will be plenty given your current weight. I think you'd surprise yourself and save the cash to spend on steak and other grub.
> 
> Just my opinion though


All advice gratefully received bud :thumb: I am going balls to the wall till March then will actually do things the sensible way after that :lol: In the grand scheme of things, the gear is cheap and I can afford it easily along with the steak and other grub 

I still have some time to think about it anyway, was just a bit of a plan I came up with over the last day or two and really want to incorporate the deca in there, the oxy's could probably wait till the second half of the comp, will see what happens when I put my order in :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> All advice gratefully received bud :thumb: I am going balls to the wall till March then will actually do things the sensible way after that :lol: In the grand scheme of things, the gear is cheap and I can afford it easily along with the steak and other grub
> 
> I still have some time to think about it anyway, was just a bit of a plan I came up with over the last day or two and really want to incorporate the deca in there, the oxy's could probably wait till the second half of the comp, will see what happens when I put my order in :tongue:


As long as the food keeps going in mate that's what matters in the long run. Know I sound like a broken record but learn from my mistake!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> As long as the food keeps going in mate that's what matters in the long run. Know I sound like a broken record but learn from my mistake!


Am feeling my appetite coming back since dropping the dbol tbh, hence why I put it in as a possible PWO only. Still got a load of it left so want to finish it up at some point but leaving it alone till at least Nov. If all is going well and according to plan, I should hit 65kg for the start of the comp, then it will be only 11kg more to go in the 20 weeks of the comp hence the slightly mental cycle to keep the gains going. Once I hit 76 kg then will look at recomping a bit to lose any excess podge that may or may not go on and look forward to getting down the golf course with some new muscles for the long drives off the tee


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stop slavering...you're all getting pumped anyway


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop slavering...you're all getting pumped anyway


If I can get my target whilst still keeping fairly lean bud, you have no hope of winning  :lol:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

My 17year old natty test ****s yous all up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im running 3ml decatest a week for 12 weeks. my last 12 weeks has gone to fuk now i cant use a rip blend lol. prob testP mastP & WINNY


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> If I can get my target whilst still keeping fairly lean bud, you have no hope of winning  :lol:


so you're looking for a 11kg gain in 20 weeks?....i recon ill rebound that in 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> so you're looking for a 11kg gain in 20 weeks?....i recon ill rebound that in 2 weeks :lol:


11kg of muscle vs 11kg of fat n bloat. I know which one I would rather have :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oi Oi!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oi Oi!!!


Ello ello!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bloody hell not this thread again :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Ello ello!


This thread is pish, i'm out


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This thread is pish, i'm out


lame ass muttha fukka!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How peculiar


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Its back. Or ive been asleep at work all day and dreamt the thread had disappeared.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Getting back in the gym next week and getting all my food sorted out since the bank refunded me £430 by accident... which happens to have disappeared from my account into my other account now, strange that :lol:

God bless HSBC, let the bulk commence!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

back in jiz


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

small for now said:


> My 17year old natty test ****s yous all up


do 17 year olds produce 750mg a week these days ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:
> 
> 750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw
> 
> ...


You cruise on 500mg test?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

zack amin said:


> You cruise on 500mg test?


Yeah, till next March, then will drop down to trt for 6 months or so.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, till next March, then will drop down to trt for 6 months or so.


That's not a cruise thats a cycle lol, that's alot of juice for someone your size, with all due respect its not needed, I'd save a few quid run your cruise at 250 a week or 10 days, cycle at 750 test and 300 deca, if you can't grow on that your gears bunk or your diet is lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u in on this zack man?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u in on this zack man?


My bulks starting in a week matey lol, think I'll pop a journal up but doubt I'll enter, seems like it will be confusion enough just kkeeping up lol, when you closing entry date? I'll have a think if I feel like out bulking you ladies


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

zack amin said:


> That's not a cruise thats a cycle lol, that's alot of juice for someone your size, with all due respect its not needed, I'd save a few quid run your cruise at 250 a week or 10 days, cycle at 750 test and 300 deca, if you can't grow on that your gears bunk or your diet is lol


Meh, call it a 6 month cycle. After chatting to GB am probably gonna put the oxy's on hold for a while and just introduce the deca and see what happens. Am only 5 weeks into the test now anyway so gonna keep this up for a while as it is. Using the Tritest which is 500mg/ml so 1ml a week is easy to do and will start off with 250 deca then up that if I feel no difference after 4 weeks. Felt the difference from test straight away even on the long esters, mood improved, more energy and higher libido. And money is not an issue on the test side of things as it is so cheap


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> do 17 year olds produce 750mg a week these days ?


I will soon.. I mean no im natty forever


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

zack amin said:


> My bulks starting in a week matey lol, think I'll pop a journal up but doubt I'll enter, seems like it will be confusion enough just kkeeping up lol, when you closing entry date? I'll have a think if I feel like out bulking you ladies


no sure yet mate...pron about 2 week prior. out bulk me?.... :lol:



B4PJS said:


> Meh, call it a 6 month cycle. After chatting to GB am probably gonna put the oxy's on hold for a while and just introduce the deca and see what happens. Am only 5 weeks into the test now anyway so gonna keep this up for a while as it is. Using the Tritest which is 500mg/ml so 1ml a week is easy to do and will start off with 250 deca then up that if I feel no difference after 4 weeks. Felt the difference from test straight away even on the long esters, mood improved, more energy and higher libido. And money is not an issue on the test side of things as it is so cheap


who tha fuks GB?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> no sure yet mate...pron about 2 week prior. out bulk me?.... :lol:
> 
> who tha fuks GB?


 @Ginger Ben ya daft jock feckwit!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> @Ginger Ben ya daft jock feckwit!


ginger ben the natty?....good luck :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ginger ben the natty?....good luck :lol:


Poor cvnt actually thinks Ben knows what hes talking about :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your back??????????


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Your back??????????


Yeaaaa boiiiiiii


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What the fvckery happened ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd we are back in the room


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> What the fvckery happened ?


Was deleted by accident apparently. Panic over


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds nice mate!...what dosages u running? my diets pretty much the same....but doubled lol.
> 
> that @Ash1981 is a slavering cvnt....there will be no cash coming from me!...ill happy dish out boaby dabs tho


Lol Slavering ****.

Never been called that before

I quite like it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol Slavering ****.
> 
> Never been called that before
> 
> I quite like it


You'll get used to it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

quick cut and paste from the ol journal of todays lifting 



danMUNDY said:


> *hams and back*
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> ...


just doing some food for tomoz, need my bed asap!

got a weigh in and pic update for the coach tomorrow morning, hope iv had an increawe in weight but i wont argue with more food if needed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Wide overhand pull-ups-

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x failure

Superset with..

Bb shrugs-

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x failure

Hammer rows-

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x failure

Wide lat pulldowns- 4+second negs

50 kg x failure

50kg x failure

50 kg x failure

50kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Superset with machine curls-

60kg x failure

60kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35 kg x 20

35kg x 20

35kg x 15

35 kg x failure

Superset with DB curls-

4sets 12.5s x failure

Done....rapidly because of time restraints, pumped to folk.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Back-
> 
> Wide overhand pull-ups-
> 
> ...


Those in front or behind back?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ain't this started yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Ain't this started yet?


Starts in November mate lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just about to leave for the gym, haven't trained since Saturday or Sunday due to work and family commitment so thinking a upper body session today!

Got a wedding later at a castle, misses is already there as she's a bridesmaid, kids are at my mum's, so it's gym, food, sh!t, shower and shave for me. Then I'm off


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Those in front or behind back?


In front mate


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So what's the basis of this bulk, best gains or best transformation?

My cycle might be this.

800mg T400

500mg Equipoise

5 week kick using 4 tabs of beast biotech spawn, which contains.

6mg msten

10mg epistane

22mg pro tren

Might throw in a peptide or some hgh if funds allow.

I'll also be using dnp at some point.

My last cycle was quite a transformation.

Also what poses we looking at.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Back from gym...

Db flat bench

Bb decline bench

Dips

Hammar strength shoulder press

Standing shoulder press (machine)

Cable side raises

Cable rear delts

Hammar strength seated row

Hammar strength lat pull down

Chins

Just blended 60g BP chocolate cookies whey, 6 Oreos with 600ml milk 

Seems as everyone is mentioning there planned cycle for there bulk, I'm thinking!

Weeks:

1-4 150mg prop/mon/weds/fri

1-15 800mg test blend/week

15-20 150mg prop/mon/weds/fri

1-20 1000iu hCG/week

1-20 0.5mg Adex/mon/thurs

1-20 20mg Tane/mon/weds/fri

Might throw a oral in somewhere at some point as well but undecided at the moment

Enjoy your day


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok ill join in with the cycle talk

I'm thinking 500 Zafa, maybe some npp, bit of slin and varox, maybe a sdrol kick up the batty


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Cut was meant to end today, but to be honest I haven't made that much progress the last couple of weeks to due not sleeping properly, also diet and training hasn't been where it should of been last few weeks either. I'm going to try and drop a little more fat, at very lease maintain until this comp starts!

Pics are from about 3 weeks ago, I'm pretty much in same condition, maybe a little tighter!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> So what's the basis of this bulk, *best gains or best transformation? *
> 
> My cycle might be this.
> 
> ...


they go hand in hand i recon.....but best transformation is what the judges will look for.

cycle looks good mate, u used EQ before?



Big Ste said:


> Back from gym...
> 
> Db flat bench
> 
> ...


cheers :thumbup1:

many cycles u done mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking at those pics now, I am alot leaner to be honest and holding water, will drop water over next week and get more pics up next weekend.

Can't take any today as misses isn't here and will be feasting the next few days!

Oh yeah, weighing in at 14st 6lb this morning


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> they go hand in hand i recon.....but best transformation is what the judges will look for.
> 
> cycle looks good mate, u used EQ before?
> 
> ...


A couple one was ph the last was my first time jabbing.

I chose eq as it's flexible, i can lean out or bulk and it's meant to solidify any gains.

Reckon it'll be pretty sweet.

I still have more to shift hence my choices in peds.

Currently 193lb or so.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> they go hand in hand i recon.....but best transformation is what the judges will look for.
> 
> cycle looks good mate, u used EQ before?
> 
> ...


Afew over the last 2-3 years mate, but wasted pretty much all them looking for a quick fix. Was a 17-18st fat mess when I started training and jumped on gear straight away. Just been yoyo'ing up and down in weigh and strength. It's only this year I've sorted my sh!t out and got some structure, I still do fcuk up on diet now and then but nowhere near as much though!

I've never done a proper bulk either, always cuts, but fcuking diet up, not traing properly etc. plus I have Achilles Tendonitis that I'm currently waiting for a surgery date for, so this puts me out the game from time to time. It's not too bad at moment though to be honest 

I've done

Anavar only

Anavar, Proviron and tren

High tren low test

Test only, which I'm on now (cruising) and I'm staying on till end of this bulk/comp!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> A couple one was ph the last was my first time jabbing.
> 
> I chose eq as it's flexible, i can lean out or bulk and it's meant to solidify any gains.
> 
> ...


i've never used EQ before....thinking test/mast/EQ for my cut now tbh....seen as tren's a NONO lol



Big Ste said:


> Afew over the last 2-3 years mate, but wasted pretty much all them looking for a quick fix. Was a 17-18st fat mess when I started training and jumped on gear straight away. Just been yoyo'ing up and down in weigh and strength. It's only this year I've sorted my sh!t out and got some structure, I still do fcuk up on diet now and then but nowhere near as much though!
> 
> I've never done a proper bulk either, always cuts, but fcuking diet up, not traing properly etc. plus I have Achilles Tendonitis that I'm currently waiting for a surgery date for, so this puts me out the game from time to time. It's not too bad at moment though to be honest
> 
> ...


lol....it'll get to the end of the 20 weeks & you'll do what i did... "fuk it....im staying on"


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i've never used EQ before....thinking test/mast/EQ for my cut now tbh....seen as tren's a NONO lol


Yeah that and winny, I really don't want any joint issues plus trensomnia would suck.

Not mad on deca for the bloat, and mast because my source doesn't carry finasteride.

So eq it is, I'll just have to keep an eye on bp.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

First gym session in about 4 months today, fvck me I'm tiny, pathetic and weak atm. Down 3 stone from this time 6 months ago, getting all my food sorted out and bought now though and some protein ordered, officially back on the wagon


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**** me @Leeds89.... 3 stone down, is there anything left of you mg:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> **** me @Leeds89.... 3 stone down, is there anything left of you mg:


Pretty much no mate..... I'm hoping it goes back on as easy as it came off though


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What happened to you Leeds?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Leeds89

That's the beauty of muscle memory, just smash it and will come back no probs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> What happened to you Leeds?


It was the aids unfortunately mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> It was the aids unfortunately mate.


Ah aids of course. Can take 3stone off a man in no time


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> What happened to you Leeds?


Made the mistake of moving to Australia without a job lined up thinking it would be easy to find work.... came back home with my tail between my legs and not two pennies to rub together, only just started getting back on my feet mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It was the aids unfortunately mate.





Ash1981 said:


> Ah aids of course. Can take 3stone off a man in no time


I mean AIDS sorry yes, that was it


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Made the mistake of moving to Australia without a job lined up thinking it would be easy to find work.... came back home with my tail between my legs and not two pennies to rub together, only just started getting back on my feet mate


You've got to take chances in life mate, its better to of tried than to say what if...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> You've got to take chances in life mate, its better to of tried than to say what if...


Better to regret what you did do than regret what you didn't do


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Who's training tonight ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Who's training tonight ?


me! shoulders & hammies im thinking.....blast in the sauna hopefully afterwards


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ash1981 said:


> Who's training tonight ?


Not me. I think my first session back in the gym since before the bank holiday wkend will be monday 7th October.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Who's training tonight ?


Might try and squeeze a leg session in later!

Got abit of running about to do first, school and nursery run, food shop, also need to go get the rest of the wallpaper n paint as decorating the front room over the next few days. Hopefully got my shed coming tomorrow so need to put that up at some point over the weekend as well :/

It's all go...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Not me. I think my first session back in the gym since before the bank holiday wkend will be monday 7th October.


pmsl...good lad, get in as bad nick as poss before comp 



Big Ste said:


> Might try and squeeze a leg session in later!
> 
> Got abit of running about to do first, school and nursery run, food shop, also need to go get the rest of the wallpaper n paint as decorating the front room over the next few days. Hopefully got my shed coming tomorrow so need to put that up at some point over the weekend as well :/
> 
> It's all go...


fuk mate...you're life sounds much like mine lol.

im choking for a sauna now like


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just back from a quads and biceps session, you know it's always a Gooden when it leaves you walking like a baby giraffe lol

Here's what's In the journal.....

*quads and biceps*

*squats*

2 high rep warm up sets:

60KG

70KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

80KG

100KG

125KG

150KG TO FAILURE (another PB :thumb: ) set the catch bars up and went for it, was not expecting a few reps but got all that's needed plus 1 extra just so I know I smashed it...155 next :laugh:

Then 1 high rep set to failure:

115KG To failure

*leg extension *

No warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets:

27.5KG

37.5KG

47.5KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

37.5KG To failure

Last quad exercise was *seated leg press*

Again, no warm ups, just 3 low rep working sets

260KG

310KG

350KG To failure

Then 1 high rep working set:

230KG TO failure

Leg were like jelly after all this!

*biceps*

*standing barbell curl*

1 high rep warm up:

Bar + 5KG

Then 4 low rep working sets:

Bar + 10KG

Bar + 15KG

Bar + 20KG

Bar + 25KG TO failure

Finishing with 1 high rep set:

Bar + 10KG

So happy with today's session, so happy to hit 150 on squats, thought 140 was something but this is just getting better and better 

Got the weekend off work, till Tuesday so gonna do my up most to a whole load of nothing, been such a long week, just wanna sit down till my alarm goes off next week, although with the mrs over the weekend so I doubts that will happen haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dies this start on the 1st nov?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

In here this morning for legs

I'm tired, can't be ****d but I'm here


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Moarnin sheggers. Good w.e so far?...yes?..... Good. I'm feeling pretty damn good ATM  p!shing of rain here today, so some chilling time with the kids & some movies.

Did a shoulder & hammie sesh on Friday-

Seated DB press-

12.5 kg each hand x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

35kg x 10

25kg x failure

Face pulls- ( standing)

1/2 stack'ish x 15

1/2stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x failure

Superset with ham curls-

5sets @ 65kg x 20- failure

DB side laterals- strict

12.5kg each hand x 15

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (rope)-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

Dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x failure

Done. Then had a laaavly sauna 

Was gonna do legs today...but can't be fuked  have a good ane x


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Moarnin sheggers. Good w.e so far?...yes?..... Good. I'm feeling pretty damn good ATM  p!shing of rain here today, so some chilling time with the kids & some movies.
> 
> Did a shoulder & hammie sesh on Friday-
> 
> ...


That is one sexual workout right there J


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Trained legs yesterday

Squats 80kg 3x12

Leg press 160kg 3x12

Leg extensions 20kg/side 3x12

Smith calve press 60kg 3x12

Seated calve machine 3x12

Lying ham curls machine 3x12

First leg session in a while so kept it light as don't want to aggravate my Achilles Tendonitis, nice slow reps with strict form! Feeling it today


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had tendinitis in my ankle last year, horrible mate, kept me off work for 3 bloody weeks


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> I had tendinitis in my ankle last year, horrible mate, kept me off work for 3 bloody weeks


I've had it 2-3 years now mate, have good days and bad days, some days I can't even stand properly nevermind walk, I have good spells where it's only tight in the morning, and once I've done my stenches I'm good for the day!

Haven't had much trouble with it for about 4 month now to be honest, it's still tight when getting up in the morning or seating for long periods though. I seen a surgeon start of the year and he said it was a surgery job, had my MRI scans about April and heard nothing since :confused1:

As I say not too fused at the moment as its not really affecting me, but going to chase it up as there taking the p!ss now!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> I've had it 2-3 years now mate, have good days and bad days, some days I can't even stand properly nevermind walk, I have good spells where it's only tight in the morning, and once I've done my stenches I'm good for the day!
> 
> Haven't had much trouble with it for about 4 month now to be honest, it's still tight when getting up in the morning or seating for long periods though. I seen a surgeon start of the year and he said it was a surgery job, had my MRI scans about April and heard nothing since :confused1:
> 
> As I say not too fused at the moment as its not really affecting me, but going to chase it up as there taking the p!ss now!


Lol at the nhs mate on that one

No news is good news though maybe ...?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol at the nhs mate on that one
> 
> No news is good news though maybe ...?


Yeah mate, suppose its one way to look at it...

The misses mum is the said surgeons nurse as well lol, she keeps telling me to chase it up, There supposedly very very busy at the moment, people are being discharged same day after surgery as there are no rooms/beds for them...!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Yeah mate, suppose its one way to look at it...
> 
> The misses mum is the said surgeons nurse as well lol, she keeps telling me to chase it up, There supposedly very very busy at the moment, people are being discharged same day after surgery as there are no rooms/beds for them...!!!


It's just the same for me at the minute mate. Twin girls are in there 12 days old. Lola, the smaller one is having a few blood tests for a possible infection, but they only let you know the results if there is a problem, if there isn't then they wont


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows all u sheggable cvnts doing today then? chest/quad sesh tonight for me...then a laaaavly sauna


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Not long back from chest n tri's

Db flat

Db incline

Bb decline

Dips

Cables

Straight bar pull downs

Rope pull downs

Now just about to start decorating the front room :/


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Not long back from chest n tri's
> 
> Db flat
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that session mate,loads of treats


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm gonna have to pull out this comp already as I'm a fat **** and bulking for me would turn me into an obese ****

Ill be watching it unfold


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows all u sheggable cvnts doing today then? chest/quad sesh tonight for me...then a laaaavly sauna


You fckjng love saunas don't you zyzz


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Unfortunately I'm gonna have to pull out this comp already as I'm a fat **** and bulking for me would turn me into an obese ****
> 
> Ill be watching it unfold


PMSL....fukin pusssay  fuk that mate....you're involved now, too late to turn back.



Ash1981 said:


> You fckjng love saunas don't you zyzz


i do mate...missed them since my last place closed!...but found a new 1


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Unfortunately I'm gonna have to pull out this comp already as I'm a fat **** and bulking for me would turn me into an obese ****
> 
> Ill be watching it unfold


You've got 7 weeks to cut before the bulk starts mate!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just incase I haven't mentioned it before, I fcuking HATE decorating :cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ash1981 said:


> Unfortunately I'm gonna have to pull out this comp already as I'm a fat **** and bulking for me would turn me into an obese ****
> 
> Ill be watching it unfold


No turning back. You can't be as fat as me:whistling:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Quick copy and paste from journo.

Today went reqlly well.

Incline amith press - 85kg x12 RP sets.

Cable xover - 15kg x20 then 40kg x12 for RP sets

Dips - went really low with a slight pause at bottom. 2 sets of failure.

Think ill have my cheat meals Sundays instead of Thursday now as thats what I did last week and felt super good today.

Managed to sleep in this morningissing meals 1 and 2 but 3 was ate and so was pre workout shake.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Unfortunately I'm gonna have to pull out this comp already as I'm a fat **** and bulking for me would turn me into an obese ****
> 
> Ill be watching it unfold


ah cmon ash....the pics in your jounal say otherwise!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

copy and paste from journal,



danMUNDY said:


> *chest and tris*
> 
> so seeing as i had a day off, i went to the gym around the corner from my gf's house..bout a 30 min drive away from mine but had the day off so thought a change of scenery would be nice, plus i had my old training partner with me today, so was looking forward to the session.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> No turning back. You can't be as fat as me:whistling:


I bet I am


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> ah cmon ash....the pics in your jounal say otherwise!


There not of me dan


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL....fukin pusssay  fuk that mate....you're involved now, too late to turn back.
> 
> i do mate...missed them since my last place closed!...but found a new 1


Lol cvnt

I've bulked all year on pies

I WIN


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Ash1981

I'm going to do a 6 week cut starting from next week to 'prime' myself for the bulk anyway!

I've put on nearly a stone since last weds through bingeing on fast food, take aways, ben & jerrys, krispy kreme's etc. I'm a proper watery mess at the moment. Well I'm hoping it just mostly water weight I've put on :/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening u sexual folkers. Did a chest sesh. All I've ate today is rock....nothing else what so ever lmfao.

Bw dips-

X 15

X 15

Slight incline DB press-

30kg each hand x 15

45kg x 12

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

(Little rests) still weak as p!ss on these compared to my bb press...will get there.

Incline DB flys-

15kg each hand x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

20kg x failure

Bw dips-

X failure

X failure

Reverse grip bb curls-

35kg x 20

35 kg x 15

35 kg x failure > 15 kg x failure

35 kg x failure > 15 kg x failure

Incline bb press-

2 sets 60 kg x failure

Decline cable flys-

8plates a side x 10

6plates x 10

6 plates x failure > 3 plates x failure

Super set with DB hammer curls-

20kg each hand x failure

20kg x failure

20kg x failure

Standing tricep DB extension (behind the head/single arm)

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15 kg x failure

Done. Suffering from SEVEAR forearm pumps from the start!! Really affected everything tbh. Fuked now at least


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol cvnt
> 
> I've bulked all year on pies
> 
> I WIN


I've cut all year on pies lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> I've cut all year on pies lol


Remind me next April for my cut


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I've cut all year on pies lol


So that's where I'm going wrong :rolleye:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Would love to join in guys if i was invited, even though I am a newbie with no log, I am bulking from 1st Oct and can't change it as it fits in with 5 days off for a trip to NY 1st week of Dec if I waited until 1st of Nov I will cock it all up with burgers and steak when in NY and no gym, mind you I will be pretty well bulked up with that inside me, does a fat waste count??

Will watch with interest


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> @Ash1981
> 
> I'm going to do a 6 week cut starting from next week to 'prime' myself for the bulk anyway!
> 
> I've put on nearly a stone since last weds through bingeing on fast food, take aways, ben & jerrys, krispy kreme's etc. I'm a proper watery mess at the moment. Well I'm hoping it just mostly water weight I've put on :/


Good idea mate. That's what my plan was too but think I need about 6 months rather than 6 weeks


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I've cut all year on pies lol


Ha ha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuts60 said:


> Would love to join in guys if i was invited, even though I am a newbie with no log, I am bulking from 1st Oct and can't change it as it fits in with 5 days off for a trip to NY 1st week of Dec if I waited until 1st of Nov I will cock it all up with burgers and steak when in NY and no gym, mind you I will be pretty well bulked up with that inside me, does a fat waste count??
> 
> Will watch with interest


You can take my jersey


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers Ash is it a pie jersey?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

National chesticle n bicep day

All sets were for 10 reps

DB Pullovers x4

DB Incline flys x2

DB Incline press x1

DB Hammer curls x1

DB Front raises x1

DB Side raises x1

EZ-Bar curlz x1

Shoulders fried, chest feelin it. Good pump. All good :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't sleep and gym doesn't open till 6:30am either :cursing:

Yesterday was back and threw in some light leg work at the end, just to get them ready as there going to start getting trained properly again soon 

Hammer strength seated row

Hammer strength lat pull down

Straight arm pull downs

Upright rows

Deads

EZ curls

15 mins bike

Leg extensions

Leg press

Calve machine

Today will be just 45-60 mins cardio!

On another note... I've admitted failure and have a decorator coming round today at 9:30am to take over on my front room 

Diet is back to normal now and not having a cheat day till weekend after next, that's the plan anyways. Started taking danilion root, aqua ban and upped my vit c to 6g/day to help drop the water I've gained over the last 4 days or so. Been non stop p!ssing!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sat in my car outside the gym, stim'd out my head and raring to go :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello sheggers. I'm just out with Hugo...patrolling my usual rape spots



Did a wee back, tris n rear delt sesh-

Hammer rows-

3/4stack x 12

3/4 stack x 12

Stack (110kg) x 12

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Face pulls-

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (V bar/ cable)

3/4 stack x 20

3/4 stack x 20

3/4 stack x failure

Cable crunches-

4 sets 55 kg x 12

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35 kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 8 > 18kg x failure

35kg x 10? > 18kg x failure

25 kg x failure

Superset with reverse grip pushdowns- (straight bar/ cable)

20kg x 8

15kg x 12

15 kg x 12

DB pullovers-

35kg x 15

35 kg x failure

Fuked.

Machine tri extension-

3/4 stack x 25

Stack x 10 (machine isn't bolted to the ground do kept moving!)

3/4 x failure

Done, fuked & pumped to death


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big ass session jvd

Training pull tomorrow, bit cutting anymore according to jimbo so looks like I'm still in this sh1t

If I don't win I shall claim second prize of biggest belly award

Easy peasy lemon squeezy

You sorted that prize money out yet Janik?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Big ass session jvd
> 
> Training pull tomorrow, bit cutting anymore according to jimbo so looks like I'm still in this sh1t
> 
> ...


Haha, stop spreading rumours ya cvnt!

I'm itching for it now like


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I got back from Amsterdam late yesterday and i've been washing and packing today for Mallorca tomorrow. Training starts again when i'm back in October. I had a few spare minutes inbetween washes to set up my MO SPACE ready for Movember. Feel free to check it out, leave a comment, donate (only if its your thing, no pressure) register yourself if you're man enough to grow pubes on your top lip  or if there's a few that fancy a laugh we could start a team.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/241442-bigmitch69-movember-awareness.html

Anyways I hope everyone is well and I shall be back posting after my holiday :cool2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> I got back from Amsterdam late yesterday and i've been washing and packing today for Mallorca tomorrow. Training starts again when i'm back in October. I had a few spare minutes inbetween washes to set up my MO SPACE ready for Movember. Feel free to check it out, leave a comment, donate (only if its your thing, no pressure) register yourself if you're man enough to grow pubes on your top lip  or if there's a few that fancy a laugh we could start a team.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/241442-bigmitch69-movember-awareness.html
> 
> Anyways I hope everyone is well and I shall be back posting after my holiday :cool2:


****ing hell Mitch, how many holidays you having this year :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> ****ing hell Mitch, how many holidays you having this year :lol:


5. I did have a 6th booked but a big job needed doing and couldn't say no to the money. I love my holidays. They keep me sane ha ha. Already booked Egypt and Prague for next march. There'll be a couple of trips to Magaluf in the summer and possibly Ibiza for a stag do aswell. Cheap as chips if you book them early enough.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> 5. I did have a 6th booked but a big job needed doing and couldn't say no to the money. I love my holidays. They keep me sane ha ha. Already booked Egypt and Prague for next march. There'll be a couple of trips to Magaluf in the summer and possibly Ibiza for a stag do aswell. Cheap as chips if you book them early enough.


True, most holidays Iv had in one year was three. Egypt Florida and gram canaria, was a few years ago...went to Cuba at the end of March this year and off to sharm a week on Sunday


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not bulking but I will join in with the banter , if that's ok


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> True, most holidays Iv had in one year was three. Egypt Florida and gram canaria, was a few years ago...went to Cuba at the end of March this year and off to sharm a week on Sunday


I like Sharm. Cheap, always good weather, tip the staff a few quid and you get treated like royalty, cheap goodies to bring home. Can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> I like Sharm. Cheap, always good weather, tip the staff a few quid and you get treated like royalty, cheap goodies to bring home. Can't go wrong in my opinion.


Me too, this will be my fourth time...love the weather there, but mainly go for the scuba diving. Although the past few times Iv been I wasn't aware of the souvenirs that I could bring back lol...this time though :innocent:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to need to cut again at this rate by the 1st of November :sad:

Finding it hard to maintain, upped my calories and carbs last week but I've also had a few cheat days over the weekend and just a fat bloated watery mess again. Not been doing much cardio either!

Need to sort my sh!t out... Fast


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning guys...neglecting this a touch...nowt much new really. just arranging my hols & eating a load of shyte lol.

did a wee chest n delt (front & side) sesh last night

slight incline DB's-

25kg each hand x 10

30kg x 10

45kg x 12

dropset..

45kg x failure

20kg x failure

DB side laterals (strict straight arm)-

15kg each hand x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x failure

superset with Dips-

bw x 15

bw x 15

bw x failure

seated iso chest press- (incline)

100kg x 12 (4 sec negs)

80kg x 12 (4 sec negs)

60kg x failure (4 sec negs)

^massive chest pumps...dont usually get that tbh.

super set with front DB raises-

10kg each hand x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x failure

incline DB flys (light as delts were screaming....sore as fuk!)

12.5kg each hand x 12 (very slow negs)

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

superset with incline DB skulls-

17.5kg each hand x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x failure

dips-

bw x failure

bw x failure

FUKED!! lots of stretching inbetween....rotor's were killing. great sesh tho...felt everything & had trouble driving home lol.

having a fast day today...get a couple chicken meals down me later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning all...sh!ts cropped up again but its getting sorted (hopefully lol). heads not exactly 'in it' but training is still going strong. food on the other hand has been pretty poor..lack of it for the most part but major lacking in protein.

did a lats/quads/bicept sesh last night-

WIDE lat pulldowns-

35kg x 10

55kg x 10

80kg x 10

95kg x 8

dropset..

95kg x failure

65kg x failure

35kg x failure

quad extension-

35kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x failure

superset with hammer curls (standing/ accross the body)-

22.5kg (each hand) x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

>then seated/strict

15kg (each hand) x failure

15kg x failure

machine press-

110kg x 15

130kg x 15

150kg x 15

180kg (stack) x 12

dropset..

stack x failure

1/2 x failure

super set with machine preachers- (single arm)

35kg x 12

both arms @ 55kg x 8

(didnt like the lever/rotation)

EZ curls-

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

wide machine rows-

75kg x failure

75kg x failure > 35kg x failure

35kg x failure

done. was a good sesh tbh...weights not impressive but was all very strict with minimal rests, great pump. left bicep was in fukin agony by the time i got home tho.....feels good today.

cant train on friday  mrs is working till 10 so will hit hammies/rear delts/traps on sunday


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

awright fannybaws- getting ready to get pumped eh?-waiting on the last of my stuff coming and i cant wait for this-started a bit of a bulk already and i'm fecking loving it, feels better to be eating decent amounts and hammering the gym.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> awright fannybaws- getting ready to get pumped eh?-waiting on the last of my stuff coming and i cant wait for this-started a bit of a bulk already and i'm fecking loving it, feels better to be eating decent amounts and hammering the gym.


eeoy begoy. im up & down with diet tbh...bodys screaming to just pile it in...which i give into obviously :lol: then i end up on a mega low cal day the day after. so diets just as much shyte as usual..but less good stuff! not a good place to be in lol. gonna pull my finger out for tha last month (oct) then get this party started


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> eeoy begoy. im up & down with diet tbh...bodys screaming to just pile it in...which i give into obviously :lol: then i end up on a mega low cal day the day after. so diets just as much shyte as usual..but less good stuff! not a good place to be in lol. gonna pull my finger out for tha last month (oct) then get this party started


Don't go spending all the prize money on scotch eggs ffs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So there's one month to go to prep your saggy ass bodies fvckers

Hope your all ready for this 

Gonna log my work in here. And beast all your black asses


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> So there's one month to go to prep your saggy ass bodies fvckers
> 
> Hope your all ready for this
> 
> Gonna log my work in here. And beast all your black asses





















Bring it! Manfords taking you down  no gear for 12 weeks I'm ready to grow!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Bring it! Manfords taking you down  no gear for 12 weeks I'm ready to grow!


Lol

Fvcker. I actually went to see the real Jas manford Tuesday night at the Apollo....

He mentioned you...

Said you had no chance....



Yea I've been on cruise dose 125 weekly and him wants me to fire sh1t loads into my ass lol

Who am I to complain lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*big news!!!*

...im turning natty. mrs wants me to come off everything....for good, tried explaining test only is fine...but nope. not gonna lie to her & carry on...so had my last jab last week....& thats me

DONE.

training will still continue as norm...but dont be expecting massive rises in strength over short periods anymore (or massive fluctuations in bf etc). been thinking about giving strong man training a bash....will prob lean toward that from now onwards


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> *big news!!!*
> 
> ...im turning natty. mrs wants me to come off everything....for good, tried explaining test only is fine...but nope. not gonna lie to her & carry on...so had my last jab last week....& thats me
> 
> ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> *big news!!!*
> 
> ...im turning natty. mrs wants me to come off everything....for good, tried explaining test only is fine...but nope. not gonna lie to her & carry on...so had my last jab last week....& thats me
> 
> ...


Well that's your chances in the comp ****ed :lol:

Seriously though, the Mrs must feel quite strongly about it for you to come off everything, guess what the boss says goes eh

Good luck with the strong man crack if you go down that way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *big news!!!*
> 
> ...im turning natty. mrs wants me to come off everything....for good, tried explaining test only is fine...but nope. not gonna lie to her & carry on...so had my last jab last week....& thats me
> 
> ...


Fvcking women! She'll change her tune when you aren't a test fuelled sex pest anymore and the best she gets is a thumbed in flaccid todger and some big ol' natty balls banging against her sausage pocket! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Well that's your chances in the comp ****ed :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, the Mrs must feel quite strongly about it for you to come off everything, guess what the boss says goes eh
> 
> Good luck with the strong man crack if you go down that way


haha, we'll see mate....still got this in the bag i recon 



onthebuild said:


> Fvcking women! She'll change her tune when you aren't a test fuelled sex pest anymore and the best she gets is *a thumbed in flaccid todger *and some big ol' natty balls banging against her sausage pocket! :whistling:


 :lol: pmsl...thumbed in...brilliant. sex drive is RITE down tbh since switching to cruise...she's already thinks im "going off her" :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin sheggers. fuking SHATTERED today....finding it hard as fek to get up in the mornings just now..change in the weather + waking to darkness i suppose.

did a baby chest/delts/tris sesh last night- no energy as i had ate pretty much fek all from sat lunch time lol....god'am drugs.

flat DB press- (had a major pain in my left collar bone on the neggative...so kept very light)

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15 very slow negs.

DB side laterals-

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

superset with machine tri extension-

40kg x 20

60kg x 15

76kg x 15

90kg x 10 (stack)

seated machine ISO press-

130kg (stack) x 20 (no twinge in these)

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure.

rest

1/2 stack x failure

superset with front plate raises-

20kg (plate) x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x failure

decline cable flys-

4plates a side x 10..just...fukd

4 plates x 8

4plates x 8

4 plates x 8

superset with machine tri extension (again)-

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x failure

dips-

bw x 3 half reps (PMSL)...DONE.

great wee pump but head was splitting all the way threw it & just wanted it over with tbh.

food today-

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

6pm- 4egg omellete with bacon & mushrooms

10pm- dunno.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking women! She'll change her tune when you aren't a test fuelled sex pest anymore and the best she gets is a thumbed in flaccid todger and some big ol' natty balls banging against her sausage pocket! :whistling:


Sausage pocket :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, we'll see mate....still got this in the bag I recon


That's the spirit ya wee baw bag!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I wasn't going to start posting in here until November, but I've started my first cycle now, so might as well 



robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Gained about 2kg bodyweight in a week, waist is still the same size


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin sheggers. fuking SHATTERED today....finding it hard as fek to get up in the mornings just now..change in the weather + waking to darkness i suppose.
> 
> did a baby chest/delts/tris sesh last night- no energy as i had ate pretty much fek all from sat lunch time lol....god'am drugs.
> 
> ...


Do you think you'll be able to keep this kind of volume up as a natty?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Do you think you'll be able to keep this kind of volume up as a natty?


soon find out mate lol. volume drops as i switch to bulk mode anyway mate.....be interesting to see what happens. mrs said she dont mind me taking the tabs.....so some Dbol MAY be on the cards. doubt it tho


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> soon find out mate lol. volume drops as i switch to bulk mode anyway mate.....be interesting to see what happens. mrs said she dont mind me taking the tabs.....so some Dbol MAY be on the cards. doubt it tho


What's her reason behind it? My girlfriend doesn't exactly approve, but she knows who's in charge  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> What's her reason behind it? My girlfriend doesn't exactly approve, but she knows who's in charge  lol


tren didnt agree with me....twice :lol: she's just wary of it now tbh. put a wee bit of a strain on the relationship & still recovering from they blows i suppose. TBF....i've been on long enough


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Reckon I could come second to last now, haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Reckon I could come second to last now, haha


 :lol: who's coming last like? i've still got dis


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think some weakling is signing up :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Right Mofo's, I haven't been on in a while due to no internet so Ive come on while Ive got wifi access to give you all a heads up I may not be back home in time to enter the comp as I said I would to due to work commitments. Don't take me off the list yet though Janik as Im hopeful I'll be home in time.

Anyway heres a photo so you don't all think I'm just a troll and bullsh1tting you. I've not had a gym to use since I've been out at work and I've been getting fvck all food (around 1500 cals a day!) so Ive lost about 15lbs in a month, not good, but anyway.......

I'm about 235lb here, around 10 months with no gear, and training with weights has been sporadic to say the least this year due to work. If I do get home in time to do the comp I'll be running Bayern schering test-e, testolic prop and anabol all pharma.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope training's going well for everyone else who's planning on doing the comp :thumbup1: Damn I hope I get home in time so I can put some fvcking size back on!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Damn I hope I get home in time so I can put some fvcking size back on!!!!!!! :cursing:


yeah cos you look proper skinny in that pic :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Hope training's going well for everyone else who's planning on doing the comp :thumbup1: Damn I hope I get home in time so I can put some fvcking size back on!!!!!!! :cursing:


still look in great nick tbh mate. get the 4 poses done & ill add them to my own start post when it starts.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> still look in great nick tbh mate. get the 4 poses done & ill add them to my own start post when it starts.


Good of you to offer mate but ill wait for now and try my best to be home in time to start. I wouldn't like my photos to have been taken a month before everyone else's. If I get back home in time I'm confident I can put some serious size on with lots of good food and muscle memory............oh and the steroids! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

afternoon all! slipped up last night lol...but starting today anyway

food today-

10am- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

12.30pm- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

3pm- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

8pm- 4egg omellete.

rest day. 45min on cross trainer tonight

trained back/rear delt sesh last night-

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg(stack) x 8 > 1/2stack x failure

superset with rear DB flys-

12.5s x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

machine hammer rows-

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

120kg x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

face pulls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

35kg x failure

underhand chins-

1set x failure

hammer pulldowns-

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

superset with BB shrugs-

weight? was already set up...120kg i think x failure

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

superset with (3way baby) DB curls-

15s x failure

15kg x failure

15kg x failure

machine preechers-

30kg x failure (20odd)

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

done. got bad pip in left delt...was affecting me a bit, but got threw it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon all! slipped up last night lol...but starting today anyway
> 
> food today-
> 
> ...


Slipped up I what lol?

A fcking banana


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon all! slipped up last night lol...but starting today anyway
> 
> food today-
> 
> ...


thought you were natty now

i see how it is :whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

@JANIKvonD @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982

I've just got back from my final planned holiday of the year and I'm very much looking forward to the 20 week comp. but before I crash out I just wanted to shamelessly plug MOvember

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/241442-bigmitch69-movember-awareness.html

And I've seen @Prospect is involved aswell. Good man. Reps on way. It's only a giggle but also raises awareness so join in IF you want. Grow some top lip pubes, donate or do both. If everyone gives a little it all adds up.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/241734-movember.html

Cheers peeps :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Slipped up I what lol?
> 
> A fcking banana


i ate some dirty food 



danMUNDY said:


> thought you were natty now
> 
> i see how it is :whistling:


na its from my last jab 15days ago now....was fine for a few...then slowly got worse, until my whole upper left arm was enflamed & swolen lol. went too deep i recon + its a new'ish site. still sore now!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i ate some dirty food
> 
> na its from my last jab 15days ago now....was fine for a few...then slowly got worse, until my whole upper left arm was enflamed & swolen lol. went too deep i recon + its a new'ish site. still sore now!


Or it could be the ace????

Lol

Jokes


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

soon be time for this, i'm back on cycle already and weight is slowly creeping up, been banging away at the training on my own as finding training with other people around is doing my head in again big style-cant be doing with pointless bull$hit chit chat when i just want to lift.

Running my fav test e, tren e, dbol kickstart cycle, and feeling the strength increase already, eating like an american, loving the change in season as it means plenty of good wholesome hearty homemade meals,making sure I have my home made chicken and rice soup every day , started making my own protein bread thanks to a bread making machine from my old dear-this is gonna be a good winter bulk i'm pretty sure.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> soon be time for this, i'm back on cycle already and weight is slowly creeping up, been banging away at the training on my own as finding training with other people around is doing my head in again big style-cant be doing with pointless bull$hit chit chat when i just want to lift.
> 
> Running my fav test e, tren e, dbol kickstart cycle, and feeling the strength increase already, eating like an american, loving the change in season as it means plenty of good wholesome hearty homemade meals,making sure I have my home made chicken and rice soup every day , started making my own protein bread thanks to a bread making machine from my old dear-this is gonna be a good winter bulk i'm pretty sure.


sounds fikin good mate. training, food & gear all in place......& like myself you're welcoming the colder weather, this is my favorite season by far. must be a jock thing.

tell me more about this chicken/rice/soup


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well ****ers, I'm off on holiday for a couple weeks as of today (well flying out tomoz) will give me time to sort my game plan on how I'm gonna smash this when I get back 

See ya soon fellas


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds fikin good mate. training, food & gear all in place......& like myself you're welcoming the colder weather, this is my favorite season by far. must be a jock thing.
> 
> tell me more about this chicken/rice/soup


lol-cant wait for the cold weather mate- was in the garage the other night and at start of session was fully rapped up, hoody, hat, tee shirt and vest, 20 mins in i'm down to vest top and joggies, lying back on bench steam is belting of my napper ,lovin it.

Soups making use of left over roast chicken carcass, stick it in a pot with the stock from roastin tin and boil it up for about an hour, drain through colander and then to the stock add three fistfulls of uncooked rice, three chopped onions, and about five decent sized carrots roughly sliced,two cloves of garlic crushed, some corriander leaves and salt and pepper, simmer it for an hour then get the hand blender into it and blend to a smooth consistency, once done you'll need to add salt to season to your taste- my kids love it mate and its cheap, i usually have a handfull of grated cheese mixed in with mine when i'm on a bulk-all adds up.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigos!! fuk me its cooling down now eh! on a starvation mode/water cutting kinda diet atm :lol: basically eat fuk all all day & have a couple high protein meals 6pm-9pm. away on holiday in 10days...so trying to drop what i can. will do a mini carb up on sunday.

so food yesterday-

7am- 100mcg clen

1pm- 750g low fat natural yogurt

6pm- trained chest

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas.

today-

7am- 100mcg clen

7-6pm- 6lt water + teas/coffees

6pm- 4 egg omellete, 3 bacon

6.30- 45min on cross trainer

7.30pm- 300g salmon salad

9pm- 2x tubs of quark.

chest sesh last night-

slight decline BB- (been away from the bar for a bit now :mellow: )

50kg x 20

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

130kg x 7 (happy with that,,,last 'end of cut' i was fatter & was struggling with 100kg for a set...december time)

100kg x 15

50kg x failure.

incline DBs-

30kg each hand x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12 > 20kg x failure

decline cable flys-

5plates a side x 15

5plates x 15

10plates x 8

10plates x 8

dips-

2 x BW sets x failure

tri pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 15

stack x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

happy as fuk with that tbh...been cruising for over a month now, & dieting for damn near 4 month!..up & down without any real structure to diet....wasted time in my eyes as im no where near where i should be cutting all that time!!! BUT its good to see strength is still up there (for me)...the mrs has given me the all clear to keep at it :thumb: SO...750mg/750mg test/deca will start on 1st nov  think im gonna skip the Dbol...but undecided yet tbh. deca will be WC deca 250mg/ml. test is homebrew testE 300mg/ml.

cant wait now tbh...was planning a bulk 12weeks/cut 12weeks, but think im just gonna go all out mass buiding, 18st+ is the target....recon ill break that in the first 12 weeks tbh 

cant wait!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting sent home at the end of this week and I'll be home for the start date so your all going for second place now I'm afraid to say lads!

When's the comp end? I'm only gonna run my cycle 10 weeks up until the end, I don't wanna stay on so long if I can avoid it, recovery was a bitch last time I cycled. It's took me nearly a year to pluck up the courage to jump on again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Getting sent home at the end of this week and I'll be home for the start date so your all going for second place now I'm afraid to say lads!
> 
> When's the comp end? I'm only gonna run my cycle 10 weeks up until the end, I don't wanna stay on so long if I can avoid it, recovery was a bitch last time I cycled. It's took me nearly a year to pluck up the courage to jump on again!


sure it's 1st april...need to count lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Getting sent home at the end of this week and I'll be home for the start date so your all going for second place now I'm afraid to say lads!
> 
> When's the comp end? I'm only gonna run my cycle 10 weeks up until the end, I don't wanna stay on so long if I can avoid it, recovery was a bitch last time I cycled. It's took me nearly a year to pluck up the courage to jump on again!


Competition starts on Friday the 1st of November and ends Friday the 21st of March. Could start your cycle 10th of January allowing you to eat and drink over Xmas and that.

New picture looks nice.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Competition starts on Friday the 1st of November and ends Friday the 21st of March. Could start your cycle 10th of January allowing you to eat and drink over Xmas and that.
> 
> *New picture looks nice*.


Cheers, Ive lost a bit of size but I'm still in decent'ish shape.

I'm working over Christmas! :death:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

So some time around the 21st March to the 1st of April. I'll be starting my cycle in January then, natty bulking for now!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Cheers, Ive lost a bit of size but I'm still in decent'ish shape.
> 
> I'm working over Christmas! :death:


You look bigger in this picture not that I study your pictures or anything :whistling: Do you have hair? What colour are your eyes? Height?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

tamara said:


> You look bigger in this picture not that I study your pictures or anything :whistling: Do you have hair? What colour are your eyes? Height?


Be easier to just ask for his number


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tamara said:


> You look bigger in this picture not that I study your pictures or anything :whistling: Do you have hair? What colour are your eyes? Height? length of boaby?


fairly standard check list tbh


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> You look bigger in this picture not that I study your pictures or anything :whistling: Do you have hair? What colour are your eyes? Height?


Im definitely smaller. I've just been the gym for the first time in 5 weeks. It wasn't to good tbh but the strength will come back pretty quick. Ill probably post some lifting videos during this comp if all goes well. I'd like to bench 200 in march

Edit: in fact if I attempt the 200 I'll deffo video it and post it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Stood back in my old gym now typing this between shrug sets... Feels great to be lifting again and getting my weight back, half a stone back on, 2 and a half to go.

Loving this feeling again, got 8kg mass gainer and some Rage 2.0 pwo coming from matrix this week aswell, it's good to be back! : D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Stood back in my old gym now typing this between shrug sets... Feels great to be lifting again and getting my weight back, half a stone back on, 2 and a half to go.
> 
> Loving this feeling again, got 8kg mass gainer and some Rage 2.0 pwo coming from matrix this week aswell, it's good to be back! : D


'first day back at gym.....went for a trap sesh' :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 'first day back at gym.....went for a trap sesh' :lol:


Haha shoulders, traps and abs mate! Trained at Pure Gym in town a few times since I've been back, but first day back in my good old bodybuilding/powerlifting gym... no bicep boys, no cardio freaks, just full of people who want to lift and grow.... absolute heaven makes me really enjoy being back


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

@JANIKvonD I'll be up for this; I have no problems extending my 16 week cycle another 20


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha shoulders, traps and abs mate! Trained at Pure Gym in town a few times since I've been back, but first day back in my good old bodybuilding/powerlifting gym... no bicep boys, no cardio freaks, just full of people who want to lift and grow.... absolute heaven makes me really enjoy being back


I goto a gym like that too mate, no fuking about & full of good cvnts. Also not a cardio machine in sight lol



Wasp said:


> @JANIKvonD I'll be up for this; I have no problems extending my 16 week cycle another 20


You're in then brother. Mind pics are a must


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I goto a gym like that too mate, no fuking about & full of good cvnts. Also not a cardio machine in sight lol
> 
> You're in then brother. Mind pics are a must


Yeh, pics don't bother me lol.. I'm going all out, gear, food, training the lot.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like in on this

Look **** feel small not been to gym in a coupke of months due to serious issues and mum being ill

But all is past now and need some new focus

Should have went on xfactor with that sob story!

Now let me in ya jock cvnt :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I would like in on this
> 
> Look **** feel small not been to gym in a coupke of months due to serious issues and mum being ill
> 
> ...


course you're in brother. hope yir better now


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Not a well known or respected member or nowt but id love to come in on this.

No Problem posting pictures and stuff.

Maybe id be respected and better know when I win!! :thumb:

P.S No offence taken if I don't qualify.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I would like in on this
> 
> Look **** feel small not been to gym in a coupke of months due to serious issues and mum being ill
> 
> ...


Good to see you back you tartan wearing pillock


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not a well known or respected member or nowt but id love to come in on this.
> 
> ...


 @JANIKvonD


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not a well known or respected member or nowt but id love to come in on this.
> 
> ...


IN


----------



## Beastwithin81 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey,

I'm quite new to the forum but would love to jump on the band wagon if possible, no probs posting pics & what not.

No worries if I'm a bit too new


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> IN


 :clap:

Magic!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

afternoon gents! not updated.....because i forgot tbh fuks gone on there eh lol. feeling good...looking shyte....same auld

nowt out of the norm to report tbh...did a leg & tri sesh last night, went like this..

quad extension (single leg)-

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x failure

both legs-

95kg (stack) x 8

95kg x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure.

tri extension (machine)-

1/2 stack x 20

3/4 x 15

stack x 12 (says 95kg)

dropset..

stack x failure

1/2 x failure

front bb squats ATG- (pausing at bottom for a couple secs)

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

DB skulls-

20kg each hand x 10

20kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

17.5kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

12.5kg x 12

lying ham curls-

20kg x 25

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x failure > 20kg x failure

55kg x failure > 20kg x failure

reverse grip cable pushdowns-(single arm)

4plates x 12

4plates x 15

4 plates x 12

4 plates x failure

superset with cable straight bar pushdowns-

1/2 stack ..4sets x failure

30 MIN CARDIO ON THE BIKE!!!...was brutal.

then..

tri rope pushdowns (single arm)-

5sets x failure

superset with plate shrugs

5sets x failure.

done. fair bit in there...but had loads of time to kill, so there ya go.

food today (no blips)-

8am- 150mcg clen

10am- 150g salmon, pile of spinage

12.30- 4eggs, 3 bacon

5pm- 150g salmon, handfull spinage

8.30pm- 3 pork chops, melted cheese & salad

rest day...thank foooook


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Need to fix up me now, I've seriously piled the weight back on since my cut :/

Since dropping the T3/ECA and upping the calories, many through carbs I've felt great, sleeping the best I have in a long time, loads more energy and managed to cut my stim use right down  But the weight has been creeping back on and been having way too many cheat days, also been having afew tubs in B&J's in the week. NOT GOOD

Didn't realise how much I'd put back on and kept telling myself it's just water. Until I put a pair of jeans on today which I bought after my cut, 34 inch waist 508 Levi's which were loose on me 5 weeks ago, Now I can't get in them...!!!

Talk about rebound... Pretty p!ssed off with myself to be honest :cursing:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Need to fix up me now, I've seriously piled the weight back on since my cut :/
> 
> Since dropping the T3/ECA and upping the calories, many through carbs I've felt great, sleeping the best I have in a long time, loads more energy and managed to cut my stim use right down  But the weight has been creeping back on and been having way too many cheat days, also been having afew tubs in B&J's in the week. NOT GOOD
> 
> ...


I wish I could put that sort of weight on mate sounds like you'll have an easier time than me in the 20 week bulk anyway :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@bigmitch69

Keep on meaning to ask you, fcuk knows what made me think of it but did you ever get the musclefood hamper for winning the last comp ???


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @bigmitch69
> 
> Keep on meaning to ask you, fcuk knows what made me think of it but did you ever get the musclefood hamper for winning the last comp ???


 @MuscleFood probs sent it first class, was a big hamper of I remember correctly , was worth entering fr that


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @bigmitch69
> 
> Keep on meaning to ask you, fcuk knows what made me think of it but did you ever get the musclefood hamper for winning the last comp ???


No i didnt recieve mate.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> @MuscleFood *probs sent it first class*, was a big hamper of I remember correctly , was worth entering fr that


If they did i can probably expect to recieve it sometime in the New Year. My orders/ deliveries with them have never gone smoothly.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> If they did i can probably expect to recieve it sometime in the New Year. My orders/ deliveries with them have never gone smoothly.


You dont share the same postie as @jon-kent do you?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> No i didnt recieve mate.


Thats sh!t mate !!!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You dont share the same postie as @jon-kent do you?


Maybe that explains it. He's so busy dividing his time between Cornwall and Kent maybe he misses a few deliveries :sad:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Thats sh!t mate !!!


Its life. No biggie. Just another company that can't deliver.......literally ha ha


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @bigmitch69
> 
> Keep on meaning to ask you, fcuk knows what made me think of it but did you ever get the musclefood hamper for winning the last comp ???





bigmitch69 said:


> Its life. No biggie. Just another company that can't deliver.......literally ha ha


What was the deal/offer mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just seen this,timing wrong again I am affraid:thumbdown:

Finished my cut on 3/9/13 having lost 90lb,held it for a few weeks and started a strength /mass routine a few weeks ago,then saw this today pmsl

I have put on 15lbs on rebound and slow acting gear just kicking in now to ensure I don't pile fat back on,,,,,oh well,will watch again.....


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> What was the deal/offer mate?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd.html

Mentioned in first post. I'm sure they had the best intentions.

@matrix were spot on and delivered the goods. Awesome company.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just seen this,timing wrong again I am affraid:thumbdown:
> 
> Finished my cut on 3/9/13 having lost 90lb,held it for a few weeks and started a strength /mass routine a few weeks ago,then saw this today pmsl
> 
> I have put on 15lbs on rebound and slow acting gear just kicking in now to ensure I don't pile fat back on,,,,,oh well,will watch again.....


Similar as me mate, but I thought I'd be able to maintain for 9 weeks after my cut. How wrong was I lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @bigmitch69
> 
> Keep on meaning to ask you, fcuk knows what made me think of it but did you ever get the musclefood hamper for winning the last comp ???





bigmitch69 said:


> No i didnt recieve mate.





Big Ste said:


> What was the deal/offer mate?





bigmitch69 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd.html
> 
> Mentioned in first post. I'm sure they had the best intentions.
> 
> @matrix were spot on and delivered the goods. Awesome company.


 @MuscleFood shame on you :/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Similar as me mate, but I thought I'd be able to maintain for 9 weeks after my cut. How wrong was I lol


Yes mate,you realy need to not stay off more than a few weeks after a long cut,the first two you should just gain water/glycogen and some mass,however if you keep going with test in ,chances are you will pile on the blubber as your own levels would be struggling to get back to normal.My gains have been kept in hand,not put much fat on ,bit of water/glycogen but 14lbs on 320lbs is a very modist rebound of 4% total,no biggie realy,what has happened to yours and what have you done to moderate it?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> @MuscleFood shame on you :/


Apologies for this guys, this forum is like a labyrinth sometimes and we miss the odd post here and there. Prizes are being shipped out this week! If you ever win a competition from us and don't hear anything then please just send us a PM and we will get it all sorted


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,you realy need to not stay off more than a few weeks after a long cut,the first two you should just gain water/glycogen and some mass,however if you keep going with test in ,chances are you will pile on the blubber as your own levels would be struggling to get back to normal.My gains have been kept in hand,not put much fat on ,bit of water/glycogen but 14lbs on 320lbs is a very modist rebound of 4% total,no biggie realy,what has happened to yours and what have you done to moderate it?


I cut over about 10 weeks

Cycle was:

Prop 150mg/M/W/F with test e 250/300mg/e10d

T3 100mcg/day

ECA x2/day 2 weeks on/off

Ran abit of DNP last couple of weeks

Dropped the ECA and DNP, then a week later I dropped the T3 and prop then carried on with test e 300mg/e10d.

Started to up the calories 2 weeks after stopping T3 mainly through carbs which I looked and felt good for but then started getting sloppy with diet having too many cheat days! Put loads of weight back on, mostly water (I hope lol) Just look bloated and waterly at the moment, cleaning it right up from today and adding cardio back in as haven't been doing much to be fair!

Time to fix up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I cut over about 10 weeks
> 
> Cycle was:
> 
> ...


Agreed,never a better day than today mate,you can run t3 25mcg with any gear to assist protein turnover and spike up body temp,without too much risk at all,i normaly always run some with every course for part of it ,Imo it just gives my old metabolism a kick!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

afternoon jabronies :thumb: good weekens all round i hope  mine was ace...again. family life etc is all superb....away on holiday the end of this week so everyones on a high. threw in glasgow tomorrow & wed (staying overnight) renewing my first aid ticket...so nice easy week to see me threw to the hols  leaving early doors saturday (flights at 5pm in manchester) so not long at all!

foods been prety shyte tbh...gave my self a wee rest from it all threw this cruise....primed for the bulk  really excited about it & know it's gonna push my physique into the next level....time to seperate the men from the boys i recon :thumbup1:

today has been/will be-

7.30- 50g oats, rasens, 200ml skimmed milk.

10am- couple ham & cheese sanys

12.30- 150g steak, 50g rice (uncle bens veg rice)

3.30- 150g steak, 50g rice " "

6pm- train chest & delts (front & side)

7.30- 1/2 roast chicken, mash, roasters, veg, etc etc


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I started back in the gym today after having about 8 weeks off. God I'm weak :sad: but I'm hoping for some muscle memory 

Squats

Legpress (toes to concentrate on quads)

Legpress (heals to concentrate on hams)

Calf raises

Got to try and get a diet sorted and stick to it. Got a couple weeks to get back into the swing of things before the comp begins.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Chest and shoulders today. Legs still crippled from monday.

Bench

Incline DB

Shoulder press

Dips

Lateral raises

@MuscleFood prize arrived today. Wrong delivery date but luckily someone was home to take it :thumb:

Thank you MF


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Chest and shoulders today. Legs still crippled from monday.
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Enjoy the meat Mitch! Apologies for the wrong delivery date, these things happen sometimes with couriers but we will always look to put it right


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers guys! sorry, been away working in glasgow the past couple days so not had a min...too busy getting pashed

umm...what have i done?..ate some shyte...trained chest on monday & lats/quads last night. thats me done with training now for a week & a half 2 sleeps

chest was-

slight decline bb

incline DBs

decline cable flys

seated iso press

tri extension.

lats & quads was-

quad extension (6sets..2 of which were dropsets + some very slow negs)

lat pulldowns(6sets..2 of wich were dropsets + some very slow negs)

straight arm lateral pushdowns

front squats

DB pullovers

seated DB curls.

foods been p!sh....but i dont give a fuk tbh lol, comp starts in 2 weeks...itching for it now! pinned 300ml last night (last time i pinned was 150mg 2 weeks ago). next week ill pin 450mg...then 750mg on the 1st along with 750mg deca.....+ some oxys for good measure PURE MASS THIS CYCLE.

boom! have a good ane x


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll be doing the comp natty now. I've not pinned any gear since last September and I've been mulling it over and decided I'm done with it permanently. I'm around 17 stone and gaining weight so I don't think I need it (started my bulk last week, I couldn't wait).

So basically that's me out of the running for winning the comp and benching 200 by march but I can live with it.

I'm gonna 'give' my stuff to a friend. Sorted it last night


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'll be doing the comp natty now. I've not pinned any gear since last September and I've been mulling it over and decided I'm done with it permanently. I'm around 17 stone and gaining weight so I don't think I need it (started my bulk last week, I couldn't wait).
> 
> So basically that's me out of the running for winning the comp and benching 200 by march but I can live with it.
> 
> I'm gonna 'give' my stuff to a friend. Sorted it last night


still staying involved in this mate?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> still staying involved in this mate?


I'm planning on it mate but at the same time it seems pretty pointless without being on cycle. And I don't mean that in a negative way, I'm happy with not doing gear ever again, my natty levels have been tested and are very good and I'm making gains right now, I just mean it would be pretty silly of me to think I can make a bigger transformation than somebody who's running a well thought out cycle (assuming their food and training is in order).


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers guys! sorry, been away working in glasgow the past couple days so not had a min...too busy getting pashed
> 
> umm...what have i done?..ate some shyte...trained chest on monday & lats/quads last night. thats me done with training now for a week & a half 2 sleeps
> 
> ...


That will definitely make you go boom! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'm planning on it mate but at the same time it seems pretty pointless without being on cycle. And I don't mean that in a negative way, I'm happy with not doing gear ever again, my natty levels have been tested and are very good and I'm making gains right now, I just mean it would be pretty silly of me to think I can make a bigger transformation than somebody who's running a well thought out cycle (assuming their food and training is in order).


should def stay in the comp mate....the banter alone will be worth it 



bigmitch69 said:


> That will definitely make you go boom! :lol:


pmsl :lol: gon for dem synthol gainzzzz.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

whens the start date for this again?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> whens the start date for this again?


1/11 I think.

I wish it had started in October, I've been on 4 weeks and put 10kg on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2 weeks today!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 weeks today!!


Back from sharm tomoz, will be counting down the days till this kicks off! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuuukin'el does this thing start on friday?!?!?! not even got all my gear in yet! finger out, just as well i get next day delivery on all my goodies  will do pics tomorrow night i recon, gonna be a nightmare starting this new comp thread! will do a final call later today & see who's deffo taking part.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

HELLOO!!!! hols were braaaa....all tanned up & rarring to smash this bulk to pieces!! heads in a great place for it too. love winter.

managed to grab myself some pharma 'anapolon' for the bulk....so will be using this in place of Dbol.

put on a bit of chub during this cruise...diets been lacking in protein too. so looking forward to this.....starts FRIDAY mg: still got to get some bits n bobs in for it but the plan food/training wise remains the same. only difference this bulk will be the substances used..

so bulk plan-

week 1-20 750mg testE / 750MG DECA

week 1-4- 50mg anapolan ED

week 8-12- 50mg anapolan ED

weeks 16-20- 50mg anapolan ED

all out bulk this time...cals will be reeled in if im adding TOO much, but the goal is mass mass mass. then a long cruise.....then ill be taking a mentor on board to prep me for a comp here in dundee on april 2015. so prob 4 month cruise after this...then the mentor has 9month to play with.

see what happens from there, if all goes well on the april comp...ill travel down south for a few


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to see you back mate, nice hols pics by the way, take it the wee man was ripping the p1sh lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husky said:


> Good to see you back mate, nice hols pics by the way, take it the wee man was ripping the p1sh lol.


cheers brother. my pics were p!sh tbh lol, mrs was snap happy. wee man was taking the p!sh a bit yeh lol, greeting face wee shyte


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking forward to this mate, been a $hit couple of weeks so need some new focus to move forward.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers brother. my pics were p!sh tbh lol, mrs was snap happy. wee man was taking the p!sh a bit yeh lol, greeting face wee shyte


Just wanted to make sure you remembered I'm out Bro.

Glad you had a good holiday :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Just wanted to make sure you remembered I'm out Bro.
> 
> Glad you had a good holiday :thumb:


yeh bud i remember lol. cheers matey


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I won't be taking part in this now lads, a lot has changed for me I the last couple of weeks and haven't even bought any gear yet, I've got 2ml of test e left which I've been cruising on and not sure if to just come off after that's gone!

Had a bad water leak above living room which now needs redecorating and only just decorated afew weeks ago :cursing: carpets need replacing up stairs!

On a more positive note the misses has just passed her driving test so need to buy her a car now. Plus I'm far from in any condition to be bulking. Got few other things going on as well which I don't wish to share on here!

So got lots going on, not much spare cash and heads not in the right place at the moment


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> I won't be taking part in this now lads, a lot has changed for me I the last couple of weeks and haven't even bought any gear yet, I've got 2ml of test e left which I've been cruising on and not sure if to just come off after that's gone!
> 
> Had a bad water leak above living room which now needs redecorating and only just decorated afew weeks ago :cursing: carpets need replacing up stairs!
> 
> ...


no worries mucker, hopefully you're luck changes soon


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Just wanted to make sure you remembered I'm out Bro.
> 
> Glad you had a good holiday :thumb:


I think I speak for the majority of female members on here when I say its a shame you're not taking part. Maybe you could take some pictures and stick them on anyway just for the fun of it?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> I think I speak for the majority of female members on here when I say its a shame you're not taking part. Maybe you could take some pictures and stick them on anyway just for the fun of it?


I'm not ready to do another cycle at the moment plus I'm gonna be at work all dec and jan and wont be able to train or eat properly so not much point entering.

I'll prob take a few photo's before I go back to work in a couple of weeks, just so I've got a reference point for February when I'm back


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Who in this comp ISNT using gear?! Would be interesting to see the differences between natty and roiders gains


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Who in this comp ISNT using gear?! Would be interesting to see the differences between natty and roiders gains


pointless tbh. would need 2 folk with EXACT same diets, training, sleep, work loads, activity levels, weight, height, age & genetics to see a proper comparison.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> pointless tbh. would need 2 folk with EXACT same diets, training, sleep, work loads, activity levels, weight, height, age & genetics to see a proper comparison.


Could still get a general comparison between gear and no gear a gear winner and a natty winner maybe?

I reckon it would be interesting seeing the differences anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Could still get a general comparison between gear and no gear a gear winner and a natty winner maybe?
> 
> I reckon it would be interesting seeing the differences anyway


stay tuned then mate, will prob be a natty in this comp


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Could still get a general comparison between gear and no gear a gear winner and a natty winner maybe?
> 
> I reckon it would be interesting seeing the differences anyway





JANIKvonD said:


> stay tuned then mate, will prob be a natty in this comp


whos gearing up for this bulk...& whos doing it natty (scum imo)

@Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry 2can & ste...will edit you's out the OP


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whos gearing up for this bulk...& whos doing it natty (scum imo)
> 
> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


First cycle will be on this bulk, 2-3 weeks time! Test and dbol.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

1 ml of wc test 500 per week

Dbol 60 mg ed 4 weeks on 4 weeks off for the 20 weeks

Just because am a weak minded fool


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whos gearing up for this bulk...& whos doing it natty (scum imo)
> 
> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


Am all set to go


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> Am all set to go
> 
> View attachment 139099


reppage


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Am all set to go
> 
> View attachment 139099





JANIKvonD said:


> reppage


Also repped :lol:

I'm still in, get paid Thursday, getting my Tren A to add to the 600mg/week test, and I'm all fired up! Put back on 3/4 stone already, which made me very happy at the gym this morning when I weighed myself! Time to get back into gear, loving it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Iv been a natty Scum since the end of september, but around the end of December/start of new year, Mr test and uncle tren (aka the tag team know as WCTNT450) are gonna be looking after me :devil2:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I wont be natty


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> whos gearing up for this bulk...& whos doing it natty (scum imo)
> 
> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


yep brother well up for this- gonna be doing it natty

aye right ma baws!!!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

there should also be bonus points awarded for the best moustache at the end of November


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

When has the picture to be in for?

What poses?

Leopard skin thong and baby oil on stand by!!

Not natty into my 4th week of first cycle 500mg test e 1-12, DBOL 40mg 1-6.

Obviously cycle is going to run out less than half way through so may have to add a wee extension!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> there should also be bonus points awarded for the best moustache at the end of November


If the wind stays up I've nae chance of winning this!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> If the wind stays up I've nae chance of winning this!


whys that, are you worried you might blow away like a rizla :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whos gearing up for this bulk...& whos doing it natty (scum imo)
> 
> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @B4PJS @bigmitch69 @Mr_Morocco @husky @barsnack @TwoCanVanDamn @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Big Ste @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle


Norma Test E flowing through me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirty roiders 

I've got my test & anapolon... Just need a pile of deca & I'm sorted. Diets terrible ATM tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> When has the picture to be in for?
> 
> What poses?
> 
> ...


Pics in by Friday, ill create the thread tomorrow.

Any 4 pics u want.

Ill be doing

- front most muscular. (Obviously  )

- rear lat spread

- front full

- rear full double bicep


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is there anyway of finding out if someone takes photo's that aint theres from the internet????.........otherwise ill have some photo's up Friday, could do with a cut but fook it, its winter and ill be cold


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Im still in. Gonna be as natural as Katie price's knockers :whistling:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm 5 weeks into my first cycle and just over 12kg up, I don't know how much more I can keep gaining :lol: But I will try!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Already bulked up to 16st 3lb but i just feel seriously uncomfortable at that weight tbh so i doubt it's worth me entering this.

So started cutting back down again lol, down to 15st 10lb and i feel/look much better. Out and out bulking isn't for me, i'm just a steady eddie regarding my weight, 15st 7lb is the most i like to be really. After that i have to start buying new clothes lol.

I'll be popping in for the banter though and to laugh at how FAT @JANIKvonD is getting

Don't forget the food porn pics too, we need lots of those!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Already bulked up to 16st 3lb but i just feel seriously uncomfortable at that weight tbh so i doubt it's worth me entering this.
> 
> So started cutting back down again lol, down to 15st 10lb and i feel/look much better. Out and out bulking isn't for me, i'm just a steady eddie regarding my weight, 15st 7lb is the most i like to be really. After that i have to start buying new clothes lol.
> 
> ...


pansy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im in, even though i'm still fat and have a cider addiction and should be cutting...

Fcuk it, it's winter... the love handles will be well hidden !!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Dirty roider #82145 checking in

@JANIKvonD Mention me in the new thread as I'll forget otherwise!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Pics in by Friday, ill create the thread tomorrow.
> 
> Any 4 pics u want.
> 
> ...


I'll get my photos taken tomorrow before I eat anything. I'm skinny fat as it is!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ready to roll


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

husky said:


> Ready to roll


Dizzy looks impressed


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sneak peek start of bulk at 102kg time to super charge and add some gear


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Sneak peek start of bulk at 102kg time to super charge and add some gear
> 
> View attachment 139227


looking good mate. comp page will be opened today so participants can post there 1st post & edit by tomorrow


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Sneak peek start of bulk at 102kg time to super charge and add some gear
> 
> View attachment 139227


FSL! I hope your legs are ****!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> FSL! I hope your legs are ****!! :laugh:


post your fir post in the bulk comp thread mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/245449-20week-bulk-comp-jvd.html


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> post your fir post in the bulk comp thread mate


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

massmuscle said:


> FSL! I hope your legs are ****!! :laugh:


Fortunately this is my worst pose mate  side shots and back is best. Legs second best body part 

Time to board the size train wooowooooo !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Fortunately this is my worst pose mate  side shots and back is best. Legs second best body part
> 
> Time to board the size train wooowooooo !


Well don for staying that lean mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

meal 1


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Dizzy looks impressed


is that something to do with penis enlargement?, the packets in the middle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cant be bothered tracing through all pages, but anyone posted what their diet for the day might involve


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

barsnack said:


> cant be bothered tracing through all pages, but anyone posted what their diet for the day might involve


wrong thread mate lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/245449-20week-bulk-comp-jvd.html


----------

